# Raideliikenne > Junat >  VR hankkii 40 IC2-vaunua, 15 ravintolavaunua ja 12 ohjausvaunua

## kuukanko

VR:n viime vuoden tuloksen yhteydessä VR on kertonut aloittavansa uusia kalustohankintoja tänä vuonna:



> Keväällä 2010 käynnistetään tarjouskilpailu 40 InterCity-kaksikerrosvaunun hankkimiseksi. InterCity-vaunut ovat matkustajien keskuudessa suosituin vaunutyyppi, minkä vuoksi niitä on päätetty hankkia lisää. Vaunut varustetaan wlan-yhteyksillä, mikä mahdollistaa asiakkaiden toivoman Internet-yhteyden käytön matkan aikana. 
> 
> Saatujen asiakaspalautteiden perusteella ravintolapalveluihin panostetaan kaukoliikenteen junissa. Vuoden 2010 aikana aloitetaan 15 uuden kaksikerroksisen ravintolavaunun hankinta. Ravintolapalvelut nähdään VR:llä tärkeänä osana asiakaspalvelua jatkossakin päinvastoin kuin monissa muissa maissa, joissa junien ravintolapalveluista on luovuttu. 
> 
> Vuoden 2010 aikana käynnistetään myös 12 uuden kaksikerroksisen ohjausvaunun hankinta. Ohjausvaunuissa yhdistyvät veturin ja InterCity-matkustajavaunun ominaisuudet. Junaa voi ohjata molemmista päistä ilman veturinvaihtoa, mikä säästää riittämätöntä ratapihakapasiteettia erityisesti Helsingissä. Ratapihakapasiteetin vapautuminen vaikuttaa koko junaliikenteeseen ja sen täsmällisyyteen. Lisäksi turvallisuus ratapihalla paranee, koska veturinvaihdot ja kaluston kytkennät vähenevät.

----------


## petteri

Hyvin loogisia hankintoja. Suomen nykyisellä rataverkolla ja kriittisten rataosien kapasiteetin käytöllä Pendoliinoista ei ole oikeastaan paljon mitään nopeushyötyä IC2- kalustoon verrattuna. Lisäksi IC2 vaunut ovat mukavampia ja niitä voidaan yhdistellä eri pituisiksi juniksi. IC2:t kulkevat niin tasaisesti vielä 160 km/h vauhdissakin että eikö niillä vaan voitaisi ajaa vähän lujempaa osalla rataosista?

Kuinkahan kauan Suomessa vielä sählätään huonosti poimivien Pendoliinojen kanssa? Nuo olivat kallis virhehankinta.

----------


## Move on

Mitkähän mahtavat olla nuo "monet muut maat, joissa junien ravintolapalveluista on luovuttu"?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mitkähän mahtavat olla nuo "monet muut maat, joissa junien ravintolapalveluista on luovuttu"?


Niin, kiinnostaisi minuakin tietää

t.Rainer

----------


## Elmo Allen

> VR:n viime vuoden tuloksen yhteydessä VR on kertonut aloittavansa uusia kalustohankintoja tänä vuonna:


Eipä siitä kauan vielä olekaan, kun VR:ssä johto ankarasti vastusti IC2-vaunujen lisätilausta. Ilmeisesti johdon vaihto on tuottanut sitten valtiovallan haluamia tuloksia.

----------


## petteri

Jos tällä hankintatavalla edetään, seuraavan hankinnan jälkeen Z- ja R-junissakin on veturivetoisia kaksikerrosvaunuja ohjausvaunuilla terästettyinä. Toki lähiliikenne vaatisi vähän väljempää eteis- ja porrasrakennetta.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:51 ----------

Ohjausvaunujen hankinta keventänee Helsingin ratapihan ruuhkaa. Milloinkohan sitten kaikki lähiliikenteen kokoonpanomuutokset Helsingissä lopetetaan ruuhka-aikoina? Tuo vaatisi kyllä kehitettyjä raideratkaisuja linjojen toisissa päissä. Tuo vapauttaisi kapasiteettia Pisaraa odoteltaessa.

Nykyinen Helsingin aseman operointi on tehotonta ja häiriöherkkää.

----------


## vristo

Vihdoinkin!

Jotain tällaisia on ilmeisestikin tulossa? Ohjaamo vastaa käsittääkseni aivan Sr2:sen vastaavaa. 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...%C3%BCrich.jpg

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:07 ----------

Hah: joku oli jo muokannut tällaisen ohjausvaunulla varustetun IC2-junan vaunu.org:issa ja varsin onnistuneesti vieläpä.

http://vaunut.org/kuvasivu/23526

----------


## ultrix

Erinomaista, siis Edr-ravintolavaunuja ja Edo-ohjausvaunuja.  :Smile:  

Ilmeisesti niin, että alakerta on ravintolana ja yläkerta tavallinen (tai Business) matkustajaosasto, vai tulisiko yläkertaan joku baariosasto, jossa A50-tyyppinen tanssilattia, poke rappusten päähän ja puuhavaunuista tutut veräjät portaiden yläpäähän estämään horjumista rappuset alas?

Vielä kun saisi EFd-vaunuja, eli 2-kerroksisia matkatavaravaunuja. Innovatiivinen ratkaisu olisi alkaa kuljettaa niissä myös paketteja ja mainostaa kuinka edullisesti ja nopeasti (junan kulkunopeudella) saisi paketin rautatieasemille ympäri Suomea. Lastausovi olisi rakennettavissa 550 mm korkeuteen kiskosta, eli laiturin kanssa samaan tasoon, jolloin voisi käyttää vaikka rullakoita tavarankuljetukseen aseman ja junan välillä.

Mainostus saisi olla ainakin tätä laajempaa.

----------


## vristo

> Ilmeisesti niin, että alakerta on ravintolana ja yläkerta tavallinen (tai Business) matkustajaosasto, vai tulisiko yläkertaan joku baariosasto, jossa A50-tyyppinen tanssilattia, poke rappusten päähän ja puuhavaunuista tutut veräjät portaiden yläpäähän estämään horjumista rappuset alas?


Ja aletaan markkinoimaan "junaristeilyjä" vaihtoehtoina perinteisille laivaristeilyille. Yö junassa ja railakasta menoa baari-yökerhossa, joka on auki aamuneljään ja sitten kaksikerroksiseen makuuvaunun hyttiin jatkoille. Suihkutkin saa tarvittaessa. Hieman yllätystä, että mistä puolelta Suomea herätään aamulla; vaikkapa Rovaniemeltä ja sitten päivä shoppailua tms. "tallinnalaisittain" oudossa pohjois-suomalaisessa kaupungissa. Sitten illalla taas paluumatka Helsinkiin uusine kujeineen. 

Toki päinvastoinkin onnistuu.

----------


## SD202

> InterCity-vaunut ovat matkustajien keskuudessa suosituin vaunutyyppi, minkä vuoksi niitä on päätetty hankkia lisää.


Toivottavasti uudet kaksikerrosvaunut ovat paremmalla istuinmukavuudella varustettuja kuin jo olemassaolevat.  :Very Happy: 

Vakavasti puhuen: loistava uutinen! Ohjausvaunujen hankinta vapauttaa Sr2 -vetureita tuottavampaan käyttöön kuin seisoskeluun Helsingissä/Turussa/Tampereella/Kouvolassa. Näemmeköhän sen ihmeen, että Sr1 -veturit varustetaan kääntöjunakäyttöä varten vai käytetäänkö "Kaalihäkkejä" voileipinä eli veturi junan molemmissa päissä?  :Wink:  Ainakin Saksassa ja Tsekissä tätä "voileipä" -menetelmää on käytetty ohjausvaunujen puuttuessa.

----------


## vristo

Sveitsissä ole nähnyt jopa junia, jossa veturi on junan keskellä ja ohjausvaunut junarunkojen kummassakin päässä. 

Sveitsissä kalustokierto näytti olevan erittäin tehokasta ja näissä em. tapauksissa lienee kyse siitä, että kaksi alunperin eripuolilta Sveitsiä tullutta junarunkoa on vain yhdistetty yhdeksi junaksi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ilmeisesti niin, että alakerta on ravintolana ja yläkerta tavallinen (tai Business) matkustajaosasto, vai tulisiko yläkertaan joku baariosasto, jossa A50-tyyppinen tanssilattia, poke rappusten päähän ja puuhavaunuista tutut veräjät portaiden yläpäähän estämään horjumista rappuset alas?


Vaikkei nyt ihan baaria, itse näkisin kovin mielelläni "ravintolasalin" yläkerrassa. Ikkunoita voisi myös vähän avartaa ylöspäin, kun matkatavarahyllyjäkään ei tarvita, ja siten paljon enemmän päivänvaloa sisään vaunuun.

----------


## vompatti

Millaisia kaksikerroksisia ravintolavaunuja maailmalla on? Minulle tulee heti mieleen Sveitsin vaunujen lisäksi yhdysvaltalaiset Santa Fen HiLinerit ja Amtrakin SuperLinerit. Yhteistä näille kolmelle on, että käynti vaunusta toiseen on ylätasolta - ravintolatilasta saadaan 25 m pitkä ja keittiö on alhaalla. Millainen järjestely tulee ravintolavaunuun, jossa käynti vaunusta toiseen on keskeltä? Yläkertaan asiakastilat, alakertaan keittiö? Vai laitetaanko ravintolatilat sekä ylä- että alakertaan ja päätyihin laitetaan toiseen keittiö ja toiseen astiakaappi ja tiskaus?

Eikö kukaan tiedä maata, jossa ravintolapalveluista on luovuttu tai niitä on heikennetty merkittävästi? Ettei vaan olisi Suomi esimerkkinä tässäkin? Monessa muussa maassa junien ravintoloihin on panostettu niin, että henkilökunnassa on erikseen kokit ja tarjoilijat. Suomessa kuitenkin voidaan tiskaus- ja keitto-osastot sijoittaa eri päätyihin ilman erillisiä kokkeja ja tiskaajia; sama tarjoilija voi käydä toisessa päädyssä lämmittämässä munakasta mikrossa ja toisessa päädyssä heittämässä kertakäyttöastioita roskiin (Amtrak tosiaan tarjoili vähän aikaa mikromunakasta, kunnes siirtyi junassa tehtyyn munakkaaseen - joka tosin huhujen mukaan on valmistettu junan ravintolavaunussa neljä tuntia ennen aamiaista).




> Sveitsissä ole nähnyt jopa junia, jossa veturi on junan keskellä ja ohjausvaunut junarunkojen kummassakin päässä. Näissä em. tapauksissa lienee kyse siitä, että kaksi alunperin eripuolilta Sveitsiä tullutta junarunkoa on vain yhdistetty yhdeksi junaksi.


Jos kaksi junaa yhdistetään, miten keskellä voi olla vain yksi veturi?

----------


## Murzu

Loistavia uudistuksia, mikäli toteutuu. Itse tekisin ravintolavaunusta sellaisen, että alakertaan varsinainen kahvila/ravintola, ja yläkertaan jonkinlainen lounge-osasto. Yläkerran loungessa väljästi istumapaikkoja ja baaritiski josta saisi ainoastaan juomia. Oli miten oli, aivan mahtava jos toteutuu.

----------


## Jykke

Jes! Hienoa että tännekin saadaan ohjausvaunut lopultakin. 

Nyt olis VR:llä mahdollisuus muuntaa IC2:set uuden kaluston myötä täysin Inter-regio luokaksi.

----------


## janihyvarinen

Silläkin riskillä, että toistan mitä muut ovat jo sanoneet: hieno ja rationaalinen päätös VR:ltä hankkia ohjausvaunuja. Lopultakin!

Tämä antaa toivoa siitä, että ehkä tässäkin valtakunnassa joskus järki pääsee pinnalle joissakin asioissa.

----------


## vko

> Jos kaksi junaa yhdistetään, miten keskellä voi olla vain yksi veturi?


En Sveitsin käytännöistä tarkkaan tiedä, mutta näin äkkiseltään tulee mieleen, että ensimmäisenä saapuneen junan veturi ajetaan pois ja sen paikalle ajetaan toinen juna veturi edellä => lopputuloksena juna jossa veturi keskellä ja ohjausvaunut molemmissa päissä. Ja kun/jos myös ensimmäisenä saapunut juna on ajattu asemalle veturista käsin, hoituu koko homma melkoisen vauhdikkaasti.

Saksasta tulee myös mieleen junayhdistelmiä, joissa normaaliin veturi/ohjausvaunu-yhdistelmään lisätään muutama vaunu ohjausvaunun eteen. Lisätyistä vaunuista viimeinen on myös ohjausvaunu (lopputuloksena juna mallia: ohjausvaunu - x kpl normaaleja vaunuja - ohjausvaunu - x kpl normaaleja vaunuja - veturi). On näkynyt myös versiona joissa lisävaunut ovat olleet yksikerroksisia ja muut vaunut kaksikerroksisia.

----------


## JSL

Sittenhän myös Saksassa saatetaan tulla asemalla sähköveturi edellä ja perässä tulleeseen ohjausvaunuun koplataan dieselit kiinni ja ne vetävät juunaa toiseen suuntaan jne eli vetovoimalaji vaihtuu. Sakemanneilla on paremmin suunnitellut monikäyttölaitteet, kun lähes kaikki veturit on kytkettävissä ohjausvaunukäyttöön ja eri sarjojen vetureita voidaan myös laittaa multipple-käyttöön keskenään. Sama homma P-Ameriikassa.

----------


## vristo

Näin siis mennään Sveitsissä:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAma8E1ontc

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:00 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 13:54 ----------

Pari esimerkkiä lisää:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e7bBgJIfSNM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3g1Ru1uffSM

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:00 ----------

Ja näin siis mennään IC2-junilla Suomenkin radoilla tulevaisuudessa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DMdNlrZG8E

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:06 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:03 ----------

Ja tässä SBB:n IC2000-junassa on myös kaksikerroksinen ravintolavaunu välissä:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r8I5RHv6Y84

----------


## janihyvarinen

Tuli muuten mieleen: osaako kukaan sanoa, miten ohjausvaunulla ohjattu, veturin työntämä juna käyttäytyy törmäystilanteessa?

Varmaan ohjausvaunun keula täytyy vahvistaa aika jämäkäksi, mutta entäs kun veturi siellä takana työntää esteeseen törmännyttä junaa kasaan? Liittyykö tähän erilaisia turvallisuusongelmia kuin siihen, että veturi törmää itse keula edellä johonkin?

IC2-vaunun huippunopeus näyttäisi olevan 200 km/h (jos rata antaa myöten). Onko tällä huippunopeudella käytännössä mahdollista liikennöidä myös veturin työntäessä junaa samalla tavalla kuin vedossa?

Sanottakoon vielä, että tämä ohjausvaunujen hankinta on käsitykseni mukaan fantastisen rationaalinen päätös. Olisi vaan vielä kiva tietää mitä yhtäläisyyksiä ja eroja liittyy veturi + ohjausvaunu -junaan verrattuna kahdesta päästä ohjattavaan moottorijunaan (kuten nyt vaikka Pendolinoon).

----------


## SD202

> Tuli muuten mieleen: osaako kukaan sanoa, miten ohjausvaunulla ohjattu, veturin työntämä juna käyttäytyy törmäystilanteessa?
> 
> Varmaan ohjausvaunun keula täytyy vahvistaa aika jämäkäksi, mutta entäs kun veturi siellä takana työntää esteeseen törmännyttä junaa kasaan? Liittyykö tähän erilaisia turvallisuusongelmia kuin siihen, että veturi törmää itse keula edellä johonkin?
> 
> IC2-vaunun huippunopeus näyttäisi olevan 200 km/h (jos rata antaa myöten). Onko tällä huippunopeudella käytännössä mahdollista liikennöidä myös veturin työntäessä junaa samalla tavalla kuin vedossa?


Saksan Eschedessä vuonna 1998 tapahtunut ICE-junaturma olkoon esimerkkinä junan viimeisenä vaununa olleen moottorivaunun käyttäytymisestä onnettomuustilanteessa... :Sad:  Eli moottorivaunu lyttäsi junaa vielä enemmän kasaan, kun junan "veto" katkesi väärästä päästä.

Nürnberg-München -välillä liikennöidään ohjausvaunullista RegionalExpress -junaa, jonka sn on 200 - molempiin suuntiin :Wink: . Saksassa on myös ohjausvaunullisia IC -junia, joiden sn on niinikään tuo 200.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Eli moottorivaunu lyttäsi junaa vielä enemmän kasaan, kun junan "veto" katkesi väärästä päästä.


Olisiko perässä olevalla moottorivaunulla oikeasti mitään merkitystä? Onko tuo oma pohdintasi vai onko onnettomuuden tutkintalautakunta myös sanonut moottorivaunun roolista jotain? Oliko moottorivaunu tosiaan ajotehoilla törmäyksessä eikä jarruttanut, jolloin vaikutuksen pitäisi olla päinvastainen? Onnettomuuden Wikipedia-sivulla ei ainakaan ole mitään mainintaa moottorivaunun pahentavasta vaikutuksesta. Päinvastoin, sen mukaan junan etupään katketessa myös loppupää on ruvennut automaattisesti jarruttamaan. Varmasti moottorivaunujen jarruteho on aina suurempi kuin kiihdytysteho.

Ja vaikka ICE-junassa onkin tehoja kuin pienessä pitäjässä, on moottorivaunun tehosta syntyvä liike-energia aika pientä verrattuna junan vauhdin liike-energiaan. Moottorivaunulla ei ole montakaan sekuntia törmäystilanteessa aikaa lisätä energiaa törmäykseen, mutta junan vauhtiin on varastoitunut moottorivaunun siihen monen minuutin kestäneen kiihdytyksen "lataama" energia. Veturihan ei myöskään paina kovinkaan paljon Ed-vaunuja enempää, joten perässä olevalla veturilla ei paljonkaan enempää ole liike-energiaa kuin vaunuillakaan. Vaunujen linkkuuntuminen [onko sanalle jotain teknisempää termiä?] on itsestäänselvä seuraus siis takana tulevien vaunujen työntäessä junaa raskasta estettä vasten, vaikka moottorivaunu jarruttaisikin.

----------


## Junantuoma

Vorgin puolelta löysin tällaisen linkin:

http://danger-ahead.railfan.net/repo...010228_rs.html

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vorgin puolelta löysin tällaisen linkin:
> 
> http://danger-ahead.railfan.net/repo...010228_rs.html


Tuon lähteen uskottavuuden asetan myös kyseenalaiseksi. Suora lainaus: "The driver immediately shut off power and braked but the 34ton driving cab hit the cow so hard that it was lifted off the track. With the heavy 125ton locomotive pushing in the rear [..]"

Miten veturi siis voi muka samaan aikaan työntää ja jarruttaa siellä junan perällä? Jos se jarruttaa, se hidastaa junaa ihan samalla tavalla kuin jarrullinen vaunukin. Jarrutusvoimaan vaikuttanee eniten hankauspaino (saa kertoa, jos olen tässä väärässä), joten 125 tonnin veturin pitäisi jarruttaa ihan samalla teholla kuin 125 tonnin edestä jarrullisia vaunujakin. Ja täsmälleen samalla liike-energialla ne pyrkivät jatkamaan eteenpäinkin. Ainoa, mikä muuttuu, on että ensimmäistä vaunua työntää takaa vähän suurempi massa. Mutta 5-vaunuisen junan ohjausvaunulla on ihan saman verran takaa tulevaa litistävää liike-energiaa kuin 6-vaunuisen junan vetoveturin [onpa tautologinen sana] jälkeisellä vaunullakin. Ainakin suomalaisessa IC2:ssa, jossa vaunujen massa on niin lähellä veturin massaa.

Lisäksi: "Only the enquiry will determine the true facts but I for one will be amazed if "push-pull" does not become a major issue." Luulisi, että yhdeksän vuotta onnettomuuden jälkeen sivun kirjoittaja olisi jo voinut hankkia tuon tutkimusraportin käsiinsä ja täydentää, mitä mieltä tutkintalautakunta on ollut työntöjunista. Itse en pysty edelleenkään näkemään mitään fysikaalisia syitä sille, miksi työntävä veturi olisi mikään vaaratekijä junalle. Jollei sitten ajatella, että pitkät junat itsessään jo ovat jotenkin vaarallisia, koska niiden takana on niin paljon "litistävää massaa".

P.S. Pitäisikö Kotuksen ottaa kantaa siihen, mikä on veturi-sanan tulevaisuus, kun niistä suuri osa muuttuukin välillä työntyreiksi? Olisiko uusi hyvä sana 'kiskomoottori'?  :Smile:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Miten veturi siis voi muka samaan aikaan työntää ja jarruttaa siellä junan perällä? Jos se jarruttaa, se hidastaa junaa ihan samalla tavalla kuin jarrullinen vaunukin.


En tiedä onko tämä relevanttia, mutta itse jutussahan puhuttiin transmissioviiveestä siitä kun kuljettaja ohjausvaunussa painaa jarrua siihen kun veturi itse asiassa jarruttaa.




> Jarrutusvoimaan vaikuttanee eniten hankauspaino (saa kertoa, jos olen tässä väärässä), joten 125 tonnin veturin pitäisi jarruttaa ihan samalla teholla kuin 125 tonnin edestä jarrullisia vaunujakin. Ja täsmälleen samalla liike-energialla ne pyrkivät jatkamaan eteenpäinkin. Ainoa, mikä muuttuu, on että ensimmäistä vaunua työntää takaa vähän suurempi massa. Mutta 5-vaunuisen junan ohjausvaunulla on ihan saman verran takaa tulevaa litistävää liike-energiaa kuin 6-vaunuisen junan vetoveturin [onpa tautologinen sana] jälkeisellä vaunullakin. Ainakin suomalaisessa IC2:ssa, jossa vaunujen massa on niin lähellä veturin massaa.


Itse fysiikasta tai junatekniikasta mitään ymmärtämättömänä päättelin, että mahdollisesti suurin relevanssi olisi juuri veturin ja vaunujen suhteellisella painoerolla. Jos on todella raskas veturi joka puskee todella kevyitä vaunuja, niin huonostihan siinä käy. Jos sen sijaan vaunujen paino on suhteellisen lähellä veturin painoa, niin sitten maalaisjärjellä ajatellen ei liene kai suurta eroa työntääkö vai vetääkö veturi.

Vaikka onhan sekin pointti, että jos kiskojen ohjausvoima jostain syystä menetetään, niin sitten työntävä veturi työntää vaunut jossain määrin satunnaisiin suuntiin, kun taas vetävän veturin perässä ne pysyvät paremmin "ruodussa". Tiedä häntä sitten kuinka paljon käytännön relevanssia tällä on. Sen jutun kirjoittaja näytti uskovan siihen, että sitä on. Toisaalta joka päivä monessa maassa ajetaan lukuisia työntöjunia ilman että niitä suuremman riskin takia jätettäisiin ajamatta. Vaikuttaisi että riski ei ole suurimmasta päästä.

Mutta jos nyt spekuloimaan ryhdytään niin olisiko teoriassa järkevä (turvallisin?) vaihtoehto, että puolitetaan veturin teho mutta hankitaankin niitä kaksi jokaiseen junaan, eteen ja taakse, ja ajetaan sitten junaa synkronissa niin, että molemmat veturit vetävät/työntävät junaa yhdessä? Silloin ei ainakaan pitäisi ilmetä tuollaisia puhtaasti työnnöstä aiheutuvia riskejä? Tosin veikkaanpa että kaksi kevyttä veturia eivät olisi yhdessä saman hintainen kokonaisuus kuin yksi raskas veturi (+ mahdollinen ohjausvaunu), vetureita kun ei myydä kilohinnalla, vaan aika tavalla kalliimpi. Muistan myös että joskus joku heitti sellaisenkin näkemuksen, että veturille on itse asiassa eduksi olla jossain määrin raskas, kun silloin kitka on parempi (tms. vastaavaa).

Veikkaisin tosin että jos kokonaisriskiä ajatellaan, niin tuollaiset työntöonnettomuudet lienevät kuitenkin harvinaisempia ja siis vähäisempi ongelma kuin veturia päästä toiseen vaihtaessa tapahtuvat kiinnitysvirheet ja niistä mahdollisesti johtuvat ongelmat? Olisikohan Helsingin aseman vastikään sattunut onnettomuus vältetty jos käytössä olisi ollut ohjausvaunuja, ja junaa olisi käytetty periaatteessa kiinteäksi kokonaisuudeksi kytkettynä yhtenä yksikkönä?

----------


## late-

> Luulisi, että yhdeksän vuotta onnettomuuden jälkeen sivun kirjoittaja olisi jo voinut hankkia tuon tutkimusraportin käsiinsä ja täydentää, mitä mieltä tutkintalautakunta on ollut työntöjunista.


Raportit. En ole vielä ehtinyt lukea.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Raportit. En ole vielä ehtinyt lukea.


Kiitoksia. Briefly:




> The AEA Technology Rail investigation into the way in which the DVT impacted the Land Rover suggests that derailment was not a certainty, but an unfortunate combination of marginal circumstances, and that a similar event may well not result in derailment.
> 
> Had the Class 91 locomotive been leading the passenger train then the possibility of derailment in similar circumstances could not be dismissed, though the course of the event may have been different. The severity of the subsequent collision may have been as catastrophic, or more so, in terms of damage to the passenger vehicles, as the locomotive would have absorbed less energy.


DVT = Driving Van Trailer, ohjausvaunu

Suosituksista löytyi myös, että ohjausvaunun akselipainoa suositeltiin nostettavaksi, jotta se törmäystilanteessa ei niin herkästi suistuisi kiskoilta. Samaten ohjausvaunun törmäyslujuuden vahvistamista suositeltiin. Mitään en (pikaisella luvulla) löytänyt jarrutuksen viivästymisestä enkä siitä, että työntävä veturi olisi jotenkin edesauttanut vahinkojen syntymistä. Tosin tuossa onnettomuudessa epävarmaa käsittääkseni oli, oliko jarrutusta ehtinyt tapahtua ollenkaan. Veturiin ei ollut asennettu tietojenkeräyslaitetta, vaan sellainen oli vasta tuloillaan.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 10:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 9:45 ----------




> Itse fysiikasta tai junatekniikasta mitään ymmärtämättömänä päättelin, että mahdollisesti suurin relevanssi olisi juuri veturin ja vaunujen suhteellisella painoerolla. Jos on todella raskas veturi joka puskee todella kevyitä vaunuja, niin huonostihan siinä käy. Jos sen sijaan vaunujen paino on suhteellisen lähellä veturin painoa, niin sitten maalaisjärjellä ajatellen ei liene kai suurta eroa työntääkö vai vetääkö veturi.


Jos törmäystilanteessa relevantti seikka on, kuinka paljon etummaisen vaunun takana saa olla työntävää massaa, sitten sitä vain täytyy rajoittaa. Mutta jos ajatellaan, että raja asetetaan vaikka 500 tonniin, se tarkoittaisi n. 10 Ed-vaunua. Jos siihen sitten lisätään 80 tonnin veturi taakse, täytyy junasta vähentää 2 vaunua pois. En usko, että olisi kovin olennainen seikka ohjausvaunujen käytettävyyden kannalta, että niillä saisi ajaa vain 9-vaunuisia junia ja vetävällä veturilla 11-vaunuisia.

Ai niin, työntävän veturin työntövoimahan rajoittunee joka tapauksessa n. 300 kilonewtoniin. Vaunujen törmäyslujuuden mitoitus taas on tietääkseni 1500 kN. Veturin tehot haukkaisivat siitä siis maksimityöntövoimalla n. 20 %. Mutta tällä ei välttämättä ole silti niinkään suurta relevanttista vaikutusta todellisessa törmäystilanteessa, eikä työntövoima nopeassa ajossa ole lähelläkään maksimia, koska teho alkaa rajoittaa sitä. 200 km/h nopeudella Sr2 kykenee korkeintaan 110 kN työntövoimaan, joka toki alkaa törmäyksessä taas kasvaa, kun nopeus alenee. Mutta oikean relevanssin kannalta pitäisi tietää se, millä kaikilla tavoilla ja kuinka nopeasti veturi alkaisi automaattisesti jarruttaa törmäyksessä. Ja oikeasti tuhoisissa törmäyksissä alkaa kasvaa sen merkitys, miten vaunut pystyvät kasaan puristuessaan syömään törmäysenergiaa. Siinä vaiheessa veturin tehon merkitys saattaa olla jo hyvin marginaalinen.

----------


## ultrix

> P.S. Pitäisikö Kotuksen ottaa kantaa siihen, mikä on veturi-sanan tulevaisuus, kun niistä suuri osa muuttuukin välillä työntyreiksi? Olisiko uusi hyvä sana 'kiskomoottori'?


"Lokomotiivi"?  :Smile:

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> "Lokomotiivi"?


"Engiini"?  :Tongue: 

Niin siis, _engine_-sanaa lainaten, veturi voisi olla nimeltään pelkästään _moottori_ eli junan moottori, mutta _junanmoottori_ on taas mielestäni vähän kömpelö ja pitkäkin. Sana _moottrorivaunu_ taitaa olla jo käytössä vetureille, joissa on myös matkustamo.

----------


## Antero Alku

Törmäystilanteessa työntävän veturin teho ei taida olla merkittävä, vaan nimenomaan massa. Törmäystilanteissahan absorboidaan liike-energiaa rakenteiden muodonmuutoksiin ja alustan ja törmäävien esineiden väliseen kitkaan. Ei ole vaikea ajatella, että keilapallolla saa kumoon keiloja, mutta keiloja heittelemällä ei saa helpolla liikkeelle keilapalloa.

Jos juna pysyy törmäyksessä kiskoilla, junan kulkusuunnassa oleva pää rusentuu perässä puskevan massan liike-energian voimasta riippumatta siitä, missä kohdassa se massa junassa on. Mutta jos veturi on olennaisesti vaunuja raskaampi, suistumistilanteessa se kyntää pidemmälle kuin edeltävät vaunut. Työnnettävän junan dynaaminen käyttäytyminen raiteella on myös eri kuin vedetyllä. Työntöjuna painuu kaarteessa ulkokiskoa vasten, vedetty juna sisäkiskoa vasten.

Mutta kuten Janihyvärinen jo totesi, käytännön kokemus työntöjunista on osoittanut ratkaisun toimivaksi.

Raiteilta suistumisen kannalta muuten paras on Jacobinteleillä varustettu juna kuten TGV. Vaunujen välit eivät siinä katkea kuten normaaleilla vaunuilla. Sen ansiosta suistuvakin juna pysyy yleensä pystyssä koko pituudeltaan.

Antero

----------


## SD202

> Olisiko perässä olevalla moottorivaunulla oikeasti mitään merkitystä? Onko tuo oma pohdintasi vai onko onnettomuuden tutkintalautakunta myös sanonut moottorivaunun roolista jotain?


No ei ole ainakaan omaa pohdintaa. Taisin tuon lukaista jostain julkaisusta onnettomuuden jälkeen, enkä tietenkään enää muista mikä julkaisu oli kyseessä. Onnettomuustutkintaraportti valmistui aikanaan, joten eiköhän siinäkin todettu ICE-junan akselin pettämisen olleen se kaiken pahan alku ja juuri. Tuon onnettomuuden jälkeen kaikki ICE1 -junat muuten otettiin pois liikenteestä tutkimusten ajaksi ja niinpä legendaarisia 103-sarjan sähkövetureita otettiin jopa hylkyjonosta takaisin liikenteeseen.  :Wink: 

Ja jottei jää epäselväksi niin - ICE -onnettomuudestakin huolimatta - olen vakuuttunut ohjausvaunullisten junien toimivuudesta ja käytännöllisyydestä.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Hankinnan jälkeen voisi kaukoliikenteessä olla käytössä seuraavat junarungot:
- 15 kpl kaksikerroksisia IC.junia 
- 12 kpl ohjausvaunullisia IC2-junia
- 12 kpl ravintolavaunullisia (Rx) sekakalustoisia IC-junia 
Nettolisäys nykyiseen olisi noin 12
Yksikerroksisia IC-vaunuja jäisi vielä yli jonkin verran, riittänevätkö korvaamaan kaikki sinisiää vaunuilla ajettavat junat?
Juha

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

12 ohjausvaunulla ei saada 12 liikkuvaa runkoa vaan 8-10 riippuen varakalustoprosentista. Ohjausvaunullisia runkoja ei ole helppo korvata millään jos ohjausvaunuista otetaan niiden vaihtotyö- ja turvallisuushyödyt irti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Itse ainakin voisin ajatella, että kaikki Turun junat varustetaan ohjausvaunuin. Sillä reitille vaunuille saataisiin mahdollisimman paljon nopeita kääntöjä. Toinen olisi Helsinki-Jyväskylä. Kouvolassa kääntyviin ja pohjoiseen jatkaviin juniin ei välttämättä kannata vaunuja laittaa, mutta Kouvolaan päättyviin juniin kyllä.

Turun junille olisi tietysti parasta, jos nykyinen 6 tunnin kierrosaika (jollei heilahdeta Kouvolaan välillä) saataisiin lyhennettyä 5 tuntiin tekemällä Helsingin päässä nopea kääntö. Mutta aikataulun mukainen 6 minuuttia ei taida oikein riittää, varsinkaan nykyisellä Rantaradan luotettavuustasolla. Ainoa keino olisi lisätä ensin ohituspaikkojen pituutta Salosta ja Karjaalta Helsinkiin päin ainakin n. 3 minuutin matka-ajan verran.

----------


## Antero Alku

> 12 ohjausvaunulla ei saada 12 liikkuvaa runkoa vaan 8-10 riippuen varakalustoprosentista. Ohjausvaunullisia runkoja ei ole helppo korvata millään jos ohjausvaunuista otetaan niiden vaihtotyö- ja turvallisuushyödyt irti.


Jos olisin operaattori, asettaisin ohjausvaunujen varajärjestelyksi toisen veturin ja myisin siten kaikki 12 ohjausvaunua jatkuvaan ajoon. Se on epäilemättä olennaisesti taloudellisempi ratkaisu kuin ostaa yksikään ohjausvaunu seisomaan varakalustona. Monopolifirmalla tilanne on tietenkin toinen, eikä kaluston käyttösuhteet kovin hääppöisiltä nykyään näytäkään.

Antero

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Jos olisin operaattori, asettaisin ohjausvaunujen varajärjestelyksi toisen veturin ja myisin siten kaikki 12 ohjausvaunua jatkuvaan ajoon.


Ilmeisesti oletat laskelmassasi, että tarvittavan varakaluston määrä ei ole riippuvainen liikennemääristä ainakaan nykyisillä määrillä, vaan että varakaluston prosenttiosuutta voidaan pienentää, mitä enemmän sille soveltuvia junia on. Eli että yksi veturi voi toimia varakalustona sekä ohjausvaunujunille että muillekin junille. Mutta kuinka hyvin tuo oletus pitää paikkansa? Mikä on tarvittavan varakalusto-osuuden minimi, kun liikennemäärät kasvavat?

Toisaalta tulee ottaa huomioon sekin, onko ohjausvaunujen hankinta varakalustoksi halvempaa kuin veturien. Jos vaikka ohjausvaunun pito varakalustona on kaksi kertaa veturia halvempaa, kannattaa ennemmin pitää varakalustona yksi ohjausvaunu ja yksi veturi kuin kaksi veturia, jos yksi veturi riittää varakalustoksi junille ilman ohjausvaunuja, muttei silloin, jos se tarvitaan myös ohjausvaunun varakalustoksi. Lisäksi ohjausvaunut toimivat tavallisina vaunuina, joten veturin lisäksi tarvitaan myös varavaunu, jollei sitten sallita se, että ruuhkatilanteessa hajonneessa ohjausvaunussa istumapaikan ostaneet saavat seisoa matkan ajan.

----------


## Salomaa

> Hyvin loogisia hankintoja. Suomen nykyisellä rataverkolla ja kriittisten rataosien kapasiteetin käytöllä Pendoliinoista ei ole oikeastaan paljon mitään nopeushyötyä IC2- kalustoon verrattuna. Lisäksi IC2 vaunut ovat mukavampia ja niitä voidaan yhdistellä eri pituisiksi juniksi. IC2:t kulkevat niin tasaisesti vielä 160 km/h vauhdissakin että eikö niillä vaan voitaisi ajaa vähän lujempaa osalla rataosista?
> 
> Kuinkahan kauan Suomessa vielä sählätään huonosti poimivien Pendoliinojen kanssa? Nuo olivat kallis virhehankinta.


Ratavekon kunto on A ja O.  Se juuri oli käsittämätöntä että hosuttiin pendolino-hankintojenkannssa vaikka radat olivat huonossa kunnossa.  Ja ovat edelleen.  Ajan itse Mikkeliin.  Koska Pendolino nysvää välillä 80 km/h, niin saavutettu hyöty on minimaalinen.  On suotavaa että tälläkin palstalla aletaan keskustella valtion politiikasta, että pidetäänkö rataverkkoa tärkeänä infrana vai ei.  Tämän jälkeen tulee kalustokysymys.

Martti

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Ilmeisesti oletat laskelmassasi, että tarvittavan varakaluston määrä ei ole riippuvainen liikennemääristä ainakaan nykyisillä määrillä, vaan että varakaluston prosenttiosuutta voidaan pienentää, mitä enemmän sille soveltuvia junia on. Eli että yksi veturi voi toimia varakalustona sekä ohjausvaunujunille että muillekin junille. Mutta kuinka hyvin tuo oletus pitää paikkansa? Mikä on tarvittavan varakalusto-osuuden minimi, kun liikennemäärät kasvavat?


Puuttumatta mitenkään erityisesti junatekniikkaan, lienee yleisellä tasolla ilmeistä, että minkä tahansa systeemin komponenttien vikaantuminen voidaan ilmaista keskimääräisinä käyttötunteina vikaantumisten välillä (Mean Time Between Failures). Tämän avulla voidaan laskea kuinka paljon varakomponentteja tarvitaan, jos oletetaan systeemille kokonaisuutena tietty prosentteina ilmaistava toimintavarmuus. Kun puhutaan pienistä määristä komponentteja, niin silloin varakomponentteja tarvitaan paljon suhteessa kokonaismäärään. Kun komponenttimäärä kasvaa, niin suhteessa varakomponentteja tarvitaan vähemmän, kunnes riittävän suuressa kokoluokassa tarvittava prosenttiosuus varakomponentteja lähestyy jotakin vakiota (jolloin komponenttien ja varakomponenttien määrät ovat lineaarisessa suhteessa).




> Toisaalta tulee ottaa huomioon sekin, onko ohjausvaunujen hankinta varakalustoksi halvempaa kuin veturien. Jos vaikka ohjausvaunun pito varakalustona on kaksi kertaa veturia halvempaa, kannattaa ennemmin pitää varakalustona yksi ohjausvaunu ja yksi veturi kuin kaksi veturia, jos yksi veturi riittää varakalustoksi junille ilman ohjausvaunuja, muttei silloin, jos se tarvitaan myös ohjausvaunun varakalustoksi. Lisäksi ohjausvaunut toimivat tavallisina vaunuina, joten veturin lisäksi tarvitaan myös varavaunu, jollei sitten sallita se, että ruuhkatilanteessa hajonneessa ohjausvaunussa istumapaikan ostaneet saavat seisoa matkan ajan.


Ohjausvaunu voi periaatteessa korvata vain toisen ohjausvaunun. Veturi taas voi korvata joko veturin tai ohjausvaunun. Onko järkevää pitää varakalustona ohjausvaunuja vai vetureita riippuu paitsi yksittäisten yksiköiden hinnoista niin myös niiden käytössä olevista määristä. Jos kumpiakin olisi paljon, niin silloin varakalustoa tulisi olla prosentuaalisesti joku vakiomäärä, ja silloin varakaluston kannattaisi olla samaa kuin varsinainen kalusto. Jos taas kumpiakin on suhteellisen vähän niin voi olla että tullaan tilanteeseen, että vaihtoehdot ovat hankkia joko a) yksi veturi lisää tai b) yksi veturi + yksi ohjausvaunu lisää. Tällöin kalliskin veturi voi olla edullisempi vaihtoehto, kun se voi tukea varakalustona suurempaa osaa käytössä olevasta laitekannasta.

Henkilökohtaisesti sen paremmin perustelematta uskon, että Suomen oloissa, ja näillä ohjausvaunumäärillä, saattaa hyvinkin tulla edullisemmaksi pitää varakalustona monikäyttöisempiä vetureita. Tämän saa todistaa vääräksi, jos jollakulla on perusteltu muunlainen näkemys.

En näe suurena ongelmana jos ohjausvaunun mentyä rikki junan matkustajakapasiteetti vähenee jonkin verran. Kyseessä on kuitenkin poikkeustilanne eikä kaikkiin poikkeustilanteisiin kannata varustautua kalliilla varajärjestelyillä, jos haitta on jotenkin siedettävä.

Muuten: ei kai luulisi että ohjausvaunu vikaantuu läheskään yhtä usein kuin veturi? Eihän siinä ole paljon mitään muuta ihmeellistä verrattuna "tavalliseen" vaunuun kuin kaukokäyttölaitteisto veturille? Siis tietokoneita ja softaa oletettavasti? Ohjausvaunussa ei ole moottoria, joka voisi mennä fyysisesti rikki.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Eli että yksi veturi voi toimia varakalustona sekä ohjausvaunujunille että muillekin junille. Mutta kuinka hyvin tuo oletus pitää paikkansa? Mikä on tarvittavan varakalusto-osuuden minimi, kun liikennemäärät kasvavat?


Ajattelinkin käytännön tilannetta siitä, että ohjausvaunuja on vain 12 kpl ja niiden kanssa sopivia vetureita esim. 130 kpl. Tällöin voidaan ajatella, että junassa tarvittavia ohjaamoja on 142 kpl. Jolloin todennäköisesti jatkuvan tarpeen kalustoreservi on käytännössä sama 130:lle kuin 142:llekin ohjaamolle.

Reserviä tarvitaan sekä ennakoivaan huoltoon, jolloin reservin tarpeen ajoitus on suunniteltua, että poikkeustilanteisiin. Poikkeustilanteiden esiintymiseen vaikuttaa, miten hyvin ennakoiva huolto on järjestetty. Joka tapauksessa esim. junan lyheneminen yhdellä vaunulla on ei ole ongelma ennakoivan varakaluston käytön tapauksessa, koska käyttö voidaan ajoittaa aikaan, jolloin lyhyemmänkin junan kapasiteetti riittää. Tai sitten on mahdollista lisätä junaan normaali vaunu. Niitäkin todennäköisesti riittää.

Sitten on toki eri juttu, kun ohjausvaunuja alkaa olla oikeasti paljon, sanotaan vähintään 40. Silloin ohjaamoiden varakalustomäärää on jo lisättävä, ja tietenkin on edullisempaa lisätä varaohjaamoja ohjaamovaunun kuin veturin muodossa. Janihyvärinen jo selostikin asiaa toisella tavalla.

Edellä muuten oletin, että sekä Sr1 että Sr2 -sarjat varustetaan ohjausvaunukelpoisiksi. Siitähän ei ole vielä puhuttu mitään, tehdäänkö näin vai miten. Kuitenkin on niin, että yhden ohjausvaunun hinnalla saa varmasti usean veturin ohjausvaunuvarustuksen. Ja vielä on muistettava, että ohjausvaunukäyttöön pitää varustaa läpimenevällä kaapelilla tms. tietoliikenneyhteydellä myös ne vaunut, joita ohjausvaunujunissa käytetään.

Antero

----------


## tlajunen

> Edellä muuten oletin, että sekä Sr1 että Sr2 -sarjat varustetaan ohjausvaunukelpoisiksi. Siitähän ei ole vielä puhuttu mitään, tehdäänkö näin vai miten.


Äärimmäisen todennäköisenä pidän, että Sr1:iä ei muuteta ohjausvaunukelpoisiksi. Sr2:ssa homma hoituu ymmärtääkseni silkalla softamuutoksella (jo nyt moniajossa ykkösveturi ohjaa muita UIC-väylällä), kun taas Sr1 on sen verran analoginen vehje, että pitäisi kehittää aikamoinen mokkula rajapintaan. Lisäksi kun ykkösistä ollaan lähivuosina luopumassa, niin ei taida maksaa vaivaa... tai kustannusta.

Ilmeisesti parin vuoden sisällä käynnistyy seuraavan sähköveturin hankintaprojekti, eiköhän se tule olemaan kykenevä ohjausvaunukäyttöönkin.

----------


## SD202

> Äärimmäisen todennäköisenä pidän, että Sr1:iä ei muuteta ohjausvaunukelpoisiksi. Sr2:ssa homma hoituu ymmärtääkseni silkalla softamuutoksella (jo nyt moniajossa ykkösveturi ohjaa muita UIC-väylällä), kun taas Sr1 on sen verran analoginen vehje, että pitäisi kehittää aikamoinen mokkula rajapintaan. Lisäksi kun ykkösistä ollaan lähivuosina luopumassa, niin ei taida maksaa vaivaa... tai kustannusta.


Se olisikin näky, kun Sr1 ulvoisi junan perässä työntäessään ohjausvaunujunaa!  :Very Happy:  

Sr2 taitaa tosiaan olla softaa vaille valmista kauraa ohjausvaunukelpoiseksi - onhan noita Sr2:n esi-isiä käytetty jo monta vuotta ohjausvaunujunissa k.o. vempeleen kotimaassa.

----------


## Juha P Korhonen

Kalustonkäyttöfilosofia vaihtelee jonkin verran eri operaattorien välillä. Yleisin trendi lienee kuitenkin pyrkimys kiinteisiin kokoonpanoihin, siis joko moottorivaunu, vetovaunu junan molemmissa päissä (lähinnä suurnopeusjunissa) tai veturi + välivaunut + ohjausvaunu. Viimeiseksi mainitussa tapauksessa kokoonpano voi olla kiinteillä kytkimillä, jolloin sitä voidaan muuttaa vain varikolla. Vaikka juna muodostettaisiin tavallisin kytkimin (kuten meikäläisissä IC-vaunuissa), määräaikaishuoltoon viedään kerralla koko runko. Huollon pitää olla ennelta ehkäisevä niin ettei linjalle hajoamisia juuri tapahdu. Kokonaan tätä ei tietenkään voi estää, varsinkin kun voi sattua tasoristeys- ja hirvionnettomuuksia. Tätä varten tarvitaan jonkin verran varakalustoa, joka ei ole liikenteessä normaalisti ruuhka-aikoinakaan. Suomen kokoisessa järjestelmässä tällaisia runkoja tarvittaneen vain muutama edellyttäen, että ne voidaan sijoittaa kaikkiin tehtäviin (viimeaikoinahan on esimerkiksi Pendolinoja korvattu sinisillä vaunustoilla!).
Määräaikaishuollot voidaan periaatteessa hoitaa kokonaan yöllä, jos vain työntekijät sen sietävät (ainakaan Ranskassa tämä ei onnistu). Rytmi- eli vakioaikataulussa pyritään pitämään mahdollisimman suuri osa kalustosta liikenteessä aamusta iltaan. Ruuhkahuippujen tasaamiseksi kannattaa kuitenkin yleensä lisätä ruuhkiin jokunen lisärunko (joko lisäjunanna tai rytmijunien tuplauksena). Tällöin ruuhkien väliin jää yleensä vapaata aikaa huoltoa varten noin kuusi tuntia. 
Tällöin 12 ohjausvaunulla muodostettavista 12 rungosta voisi esimerkiksi olla 
- 1 runko reservissä 
- 2 runkoa ruuhka-ajossa
- 9 runkoa jatkuvassa liikenteessä
Tällöin jokainen runko voisi käydä määräaikaishuollossa kerran viikossa päiväs-aikaan, lisähuolto edellyttäisi yötöitä. Rytmiaikataulun kannalta olisi järkevää ajaa kaikki Hki - Tku - junat ja pysätyvät Hki - Tpe- junat IC2-kalustolla. Nykyisellä kulki-ajoilla (kiertoaika 6 h) ja y7llä mainitulla huoltokäytännöllä tämä ei aivan onnistu.
Kaluston sulattamisen kannalta ongelmana on sen vaatima pitkä aika, jolloin sitä ei voida toteuttaa normaalien huoltotaukojen puitteissa. 
Juha

----------


## hylje

Jos pyrkimystä vakiomuotoisiin runkoihin on, miksei sellaisille rungoille (kuten Pendolinot) anneta uusromanttisia nimiä? Teemaa noudattavia nimiä saa tänä päivänä vaikka Google Sets-palvelusta, vaikkei teemaa osaisi nimetäkään.

----------


## moxu

Turun ja Helsingin väli pystyttäisiin operoimaan viidellä ohjausvaunullisella rungolla. Toiset viisi ohjausvaunua tarvittaisiin Savonradalle ja yksi reserviin kummallekin.
Turunradalla juna 1 lähtisi aamulla Helsingistä, muut Turusta. Kääntö hoidettaisiin Helsingissä mahdollisimman nopeasti, eli junat siivottaisiin aina Turussa. Kohtaamiset Kirkkonummen vaiheilla, Karjaan itäpuolella, Salossa ja Kupittaalla. 
Kierto olisi tällainen (lähtöaikoja osoittavat tuntimääreet viitteellisiä, vuoroista osa IC-, osa InterRegio-tunnuksin ajettavia):
1:HEL06-TKU09-HEL11-TKU14-HEL16-TKU19-HEL21-TKU=>23
2:TKU05-HEL07-TKU10-HEL12-TKU15-HEL17-TKU20-HEL22-TKU=>00
3:TKU06-HEL08-TKU11-HEL13-TKU16-HEL18-TKU21-HEL23-TKU=>01
4:TKU07-HEL09-TKU12-HEL14-TKU17-HEL19-TKU22-HEL=>00
5:TKU08-HEL10-TKU13-HEL15-TKU18-HEL20-TKU=>22
Junarungot 1 ja 4 vaihtaisivat tehtäviä keskenään, mutta koska kaikki olisivat identtisiä, ei tietyllä rungolla olisi tiettyjä vuoroja. 

Savonradalla ohjausvaunujen avulla taattaisiin sekä Helsingistä Ouluun että lähemmäs kulkevien junien vaivaton kääntyminen Kouvolassa. Pohjanmaan ja Karjalan radoilla ohjausvaunua ilmankin varmaan tultaisiin toimeen, koska pitkän matkan jälkeen juna kuitenkin lienee viisainta ajaa suoraan varikolle. Turun ja Jyväskylän välisillä junilla taas on hivenen enemmän aikaa kääntyä Tampereella, kun Pohjanmaanradan junat kuitenkin kohtaavat siinä samanaikaisesti.

Mutta voisiko VR tosiaan tehdä jotain noin järkevää..? En ihan vielä usko, vaikka toivon...

----------


## ultrix

> vuoroista osa IC-, osa InterRegio-tunnuksin ajettavia


Mikä olisi konseptien ero? Voisin kuvitella, että IC = ravintolavaunupalvelut, pakollinen paikanvaraus, hieman korkeampi hinta ja IR = ei ravintolaa, paikanvarausta joko ei olisi, olisi vanhaan pikajunatyyliin vapaaehtoinen tai kuten nyt, pakollinen. Kalusto ja nopeus olisi muuten samaa luokkaa, mutta IR todennäköisesti pysähtyisi useammin. Esimerkiksi Tampere-Helsinki-välillä nimenomaan IC2-junat voisivatkin olla IR-junia, jotka pysähtyisivät tyyliin Tampere - Lempäälä - Toijala - Hämeenlinna - Riihimäki - Tikkurila - Pasila - Helsinki tai nykyisten R-junien tapaan, kun taas IC voisi jättää vaihtoyhteyksistä riippuen joillain asemilla pysähtymättä.


Turun IR voisi pysähtyä kuten Y-juna (+ Espoo C) ja Turun suunnalla nykyisten pysähdysten lisäksiainakin Paimiossa, ehkä Pohjankurussa, Perniössä (tunnelin suulla), Halikossa, Piikkiössä jne., riippuen junakohtauksista ja kierrosajasta.

----------


## moxu

Eihän niissä tarvitsisi olla muuta eroa kuin se, että IR:ssä paikkanumerointi ei olisi voimassa ja lippujen hinta vain puolet IC:stä. Ravintolavaunu voisi tietysti olla, mikäli ravintolayrittäjä niin haluaisi -junan keskeltähän raflaa ei tietenkään ruvettaisi kesken päivää purkamaan.
IR-vuoroja pitäisi oletusarvoisesti olla kaikki se tarjonta, joka lähtee klo 20.00 tai myöhemmin ja saapuu viimeistään 07.00. Muitakin tietysti saa olla. IR-lippujen tulisi olla käypiä kaikissa taajama- ja yöjunissa ja kaikille asemille, joille on henkilöliikennettä, tulisi vähintään 20%:n kaikesta tarjonnasta olla vuoroja, joilla regiolipuilla voi matkustaa sellaisenaan.

----------


## kuukanko

VR tilaa ohjaus- ja ravintolavaunut Transtechilta

----------


## TEP70

Ensimmäisestä 40 vaunun sarjasta (joka on siis 10 Edfs-vaunua ja 30 Ed-vaunua) on jo valmistunut neljä Edfs-vaunua. Ilmeisesti kaikki Edfs-vaunut rakennetaan ensin ja sitten jatketaan Ed-vaunuilla. Kävin viime viikolla tutustumassa Transtechin tehtaaseen ja siellä näytti olevan jo noin parikymmentä vaunua työn alla erilaisissa valmiusasteissa. Uusi vaunu valmistuu joka viikko ja näyttää siltä, että joka toisen viikon keskiviikkona niitä tehtaalta maailmalle lähetetään. Kun ke 11.5. lähtivät edelliset (Edfs 28324 ja 28325), niin seuraavat lienevät luvassa ke 25.5. (Edfs 28326 ja 28327). Jos sama tahti jatkuu, 8.6. valmistuisivat 28328 ja 28329 sekä vielä 22.6. 28330 ja 28331. Kesälomien jälkeen alkaa sitten rataverkolle putkahdella Ed-vaunuja alkaen numerosta 28080.

Kaikki tämän uuden sarjan vaunut ovat tietenkin jo valmiiksi vihervalkoisia.

----------


## aulis

Tietääkö kukaan muuten vielä litteroita? Itse veikkaan ohjausvaunulle "Edo" ja ravintolavaunulle vaikka "Edr", koska yläkerrassa on matkustajaosasto (siksi ei "Rd").

----------


## moxu

Veikkaisin EOd tai EOdb:n olevan ohjausvaunun koodi. Jälkimmäinen siinä mielestäni todennäköisessä tapauksessa, että ne tullaan sijoittamaan Helsingin päähän junaa ja saavat näin sisäänsä myös business-osaston.

----------


## tlajunen

> Veikkaisin EOd tai EOdb:n olevan ohjausvaunun koodi.


Nykyisissä ohjausvaunuissa (Eio, Eioc) ohjaamollisuutta ilmaiseva o on pienellä, joten tuskin se noissakaan suureksi muuttuu. Jos ja kun ohjausvaunut tulevat eteläpäähän, niin litteraksi veikkaan "Edbo".

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pitäisin perusteltuna, että business-osaston sijaan ohjausvaunuihin tulisi palveluosasto pyörien, lastenvaunujen ja suurten kantamusten kanssa kulkeville. Tähän on iso tarve IC2-kalustossa. Business-luokan kysyntä on ollut rajallista lukuunottamatta niitä ihmisiä, joilla on itsestäänselvästi oikeus sen käyttöön.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Business-luokan kysyntä on ollut rajallista lukuunottamatta niitä ihmisiä, joilla on itsestäänselvästi oikeus sen käyttöön.


Ei ihme. Samankokoiset penkit eikä mitään lisäpalveluita. Ehkä kahvia, mutta jos ei sitä juo, niin sitten ei juuri mitään. Jo monta vuotta sitten kun vielä matkustin tiheämpään Helsingissä kuin nykyisin, päätin että IC2:n bisnesosastoon en mene edes työnantajan piikkiin. Tuntui niin pahalta rahan haaskuulta.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Ei ihme. Samankokoiset penkit eikä mitään lisäpalveluita. Ehkä kahvia, mutta jos ei sitä juo, niin sitten ei juuri mitään. Jo monta vuotta sitten kun vielä matkustin tiheämpään Helsingissä kuin nykyisin, päätin että IC2:n bisnesosastoon en mene edes työnantajan piikkiin. Tuntui niin pahalta rahan haaskuulta.


Eikä se kahvi edes ole tuoretta kuin ihan alkumatkasta. Lehtiäkin siellä nimellisesti on, mutta niitä aika usein pöllitään kakkosluokan puolelle. Ja langaton nettiyhteys, joka sekin on käytettävissä myös kakkosluokassa. Matkustan aika usein Helsingistä pohjoiseen perjantai-iltapäivänä, jolloin junat ovat tupaten täynnä, ja silloin bisnesluokassa on yksi etu: Saa kaksi penkkiä yhden hinnalla. Vaikka ne penkit samankokoisia ovatkin kuin kakkosluokassa, myydään niistä toiselta puolelta käytävää vain toinen.

----------


## JE

> Nykyisissä ohjausvaunuissa (Eio, Eioc) ohjaamollisuutta ilmaiseva o on pienellä, joten tuskin se noissakaan suureksi muuttuu. Jos ja kun ohjausvaunut tulevat eteläpäähän, niin litteraksi veikkaan "Edbo".


Näin veikkaan minäkin. Ravintolavaunujen kanssa ERd-litteralle sen sijaan voisi sikäli olla perusteluja, että täysimittainen ravintola on totuttu merkitsemään isolla kirjaimella. Mutta jos EFit/EFiti/EFits-sarjojen esimerkistä huolimatta useamman ison kirjaimen käyttöä samassa litterassa ei haluta edistää, Edr on luonteva valinta ravintoloille.

----------


## moxu

Olisikohan EFdo (tai Efdo) sitten mahdollinen koodi ohjausvaunulle, jossa olisi myös matkatavaraosasto? Vai onko EFi-sarjaa määrä kunnostaa vielä lisää InterCityihin sopiviksi, jolloin sen logiikan mukaan, että busines-asiakkaille on tarjottava kyyti uusimmissa vaunuissa, saattaisi tuo Edbo sitten toteutua?

----------


## Eki

Sivulla 6 on toteutuneita ja suunniteltuja litteroita...

http://www.pllry.fi/liitteet/vk2011_esitys_ek.pdf

----------


## Dakkus

Viestiketjun alun ihmettelyyn siitä, mitkä maat ovat ainakin pääosin lopettaneet ravintolavaunujen käyttämisen:
Viro, Latvia, Liettua, Alankomaat, Belgia, Luxemburg, Tanska, Slovenia. Näitä yhdistää sellainen pikkuseikka, että ne ovat kaikki pinta-alaltaan hyvin pieniä valtioita... Yksikään noista maista tosin ei taida olla täysin ravintolavaunuvapaa johtuen Venäjälle suuntaavista junista, ICE-junista, X2000-junista ja Balkanin kansainvälisistä junista.
VR:lle tuollaiset pikkuvaltioiden rautatiefirmat eivät ehkä ole se järkevin vertailukohta. Vaikka toisaalta, kun puolet suomalaisista asuu Tamperetta etelämpänä, on Suomikin käytännössä aika vastaavan kokoinen kuin vaikkapa Belgia.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Viestiketjun alun ihmettelyyn siitä, mitkä maat ovat ainakin pääosin lopettaneet ravintolavaunujen käyttämisen: -- Tanska --


Näin anekdotaalisena huomiona, että Tanskassa syynä taitaa olla ylipäätään koko kalustopolitiikka, jossa junaliikenne perustuu yhteen ajettaviin 3-vaunuisiin juniin. Tällaisen konseptin kanssa ravintolavaunut olisivat hankalia. Mutta on niissä sitten kärrymyynti. Ja kaikki vaikuttaa kaikkeen, eli isommassa maassa tuskin tuollaiseen junaliikenteen hoitoon muutenkaan päädyttäisiin.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Viestiketjun alun ihmettelyyn siitä, mitkä maat ovat ainakin pääosin lopettaneet ravintolavaunujen käyttämisen:
> Viro, Latvia, Liettua, Alankomaat, Belgia, Luxemburg, Tanska, Slovenia. Näitä yhdistää sellainen pikkuseikka, että ne ovat kaikki pinta-alaltaan hyvin pieniä valtioita... Yksikään noista maista tosin ei taida olla täysin ravintolavaunuvapaa johtuen Venäjälle suuntaavista junista, ICE-junista, X2000-junista ja Balkanin kansainvälisistä junista.


Sellaisen seikan noteerasin viime talvena että Itävallassa ei kotimaan liikenteen IC-junissa ole ravintolavaunuja. Ainoastaan kärrymyynti. Itävallassahan matka maan päästä toiseen kestää 7-8 tuntia, joten ravintoloilla olisi kyllä kysyntää. ÖBB:n lippulaivoilla eli Railjet-junissa bistro kyllä löytyy, mutta ne kulkevat harvemmin kuin IC:t ja pysähtyvät vain suurissa kaupungeissa. 
ÖBB:n IC-junat ajetaan vanhoilla 70-80-luvun 1-kerrrosvaunuilla kaikki, ne tosin on saneerattu nykyaijan vaatimuksiin, löytyy langaton lähiverkko jne.  Ilmeisesti ÖBB on romuttanut niin paljon vanhoja ravintolavaunuja niin että niitä ei ole sitten riittänyt kotimaan kaukojuniin. Kansainvälisiissä niitä on vielä.

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Uskon että Itävallassa kyse on ennen kaikkea kustannuskysymyksestä. Ravintolavaunu on kalliimpi ratkaisu kuin kärrymyynti monestakin syystä. ÖBB taas on, tosin ilmeisesti lähinnä tavarapuolen upottamana, vakavissa talousvaikeuksissa. Yhtiö tekee aivan mitä vain päästäkseen taas kuiville.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Uskon että Itävallassa kyse on ennen kaikkea kustannuskysymyksestä. Ravintolavaunu on kalliimpi ratkaisu kuin kärrymyynti monestakin syystä. ÖBB taas on, tosin ilmeisesti lähinnä tavarapuolen upottamana, vakavissa talousvaikeuksissa. Yhtiö tekee aivan mitä vain päästäkseen taas kuiville.


Oho, enpäs tiennyt. Toivottavasti kävi miten kävi, voimme tulevaisuudessakin matkustaa junalla kyseisessä alppimaassa. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Dakkus

> Oho, enpäs tiennyt. Toivottavasti kävi miten kävi, voimme tulevaisuudessakin matkustaa junalla kyseisessä alppimaassa. 
> 
> t. Rainer


Itävallassa tuskin voisi "käydä kreikkoja", koska siellä on jo nyt ainakin muutamia muidenkin operaattoreiden kuin ÖBB:n sisäisiä vuoroja. Itävallalla on myöskin, toisin kuin Kreikalla, EU:hun kuuluvia naapurimaita, joissa on hyvin toimiva rautatiejärjestelmä. ÖBB:n katoaminen kartalta tarkoittaisi käytännössä todennäköisesti lähinnä sitä, että DB alkaisi hoitaa myös Itävallan liikennettä. DB:lle se olisi helppoa, koska Itävallan ja Saksan rautatiet toimivat jo nyt käytännössä samoin käytännöin, virroin, kulunvalvonnoin jne.
Jos ÖBB:lle kävisi kuten OSE:lle, Itävallasta saattaisi myös tulla mielenkiintoinen EU:n junaliikennelainsäädännön koekenttä, jossa MÁV, ČD, Arriva, Keolis, DB, Veolia, Trenitalia, ZSSK, RoEBB, Westbahn ja ehkä S:kin hoitaisivat maan sisäisestä matkustajaliikenteestä kukin oman osuutensa. S:lle tämä lienisi vaikeinta järjestelmien erilaisuuden ja Slovenian pienuuden takia, Trenitalialle taas oman byrokratian takia. MÁV:lle ehkä myöskin, koska toiminta ulkomailla ei sovi sen strategiaan. ČD:lle ja ZSSK:lle järjestelmien välillä vaihtaminen on tuttua jo ennästään ja ylikansalliset yhtiöt ovat oppineet toimimaan tehokkaasti myös silppuverkolla. Ja DB:lle Itävalta ei tosiaan edes ole varsinaisesti ulkomaa. Mielenkiintoista olisi myös nähdä, miten lipunmyynti järjestettäisiin: englantilaisen mallin mukaan siten, että yksi lippujärjestelmä kattaisi kaikki junat, vai ruotsalais-puolalaisen mallin mukaan, eli kullekin junayhtiölle on omat lippunsa ja lipunmyyntinsä. Käytännössähän liikenne olisi isoilta osin jatkossakin ostoliikennettä, jota vaan tuottaisi ÖBB:n sijaan jokin muu tai jotkin muut firmat.

Harrastajana tässä oikeastaan hieman ilkeämielisesti melkein toivoisi, että ÖBB menisi kuin menisikin nurin  :Wink: 
Mutta ei niin taida todellakaan olla tapahtumassa, ei ÖBB:n tilanne sentään /niin/ surkea ole.

----------


## JE

Käsittääkseni itävaltalaisten pelkäämä kauhuskenaario on, että ÖBB joutuu pinnalla pysyäkseen lopulta myymään tavarapuolensa DB Schenkerille, jonka ilmeisesti on arveltu olevan tällaisesta laajentumisesta enemmän kuin kiinnostunut. Toisaalta jos tällainen myynti toteutuisi, sitten loppu-ÖBB olisikin varmasti turvassa, kun ongelmien ydin olisi pois tappioita tuomasta.

Miten ikinä, rautatieliikenteen Kreikka-tyyppinen lähes täydellinen katoaminen ei ole realistinen uhka. Samaan hengenvetoon on toki sanottava, että sivuratoja ja niiden liikennettä on viime vuosina karsittu rajusti. Esimerkiksi kapearaideradoista ÖBB luopui kokonaan joulukuussa 2010, mutta viimeiset niistä sentään pelastettiin paikallisen osavaltion käsiin (Mariazellin rata muun muassa).

----------


## TEP70

> Itävallassa tuskin voisi "käydä kreikkoja", koska siellä on jo nyt ainakin muutamia muidenkin operaattoreiden kuin ÖBB:n sisäisiä vuoroja. Itävallalla on myöskin, toisin kuin Kreikalla, EU:hun kuuluvia naapurimaita, joissa on hyvin toimiva rautatiejärjestelmä.


Itävallalla on myös yksi EU:iin kuulumaton naapurimaa, jonka rautatiejärjestelmä on täysin ÖBB:n hoidossa. Liechtenstein.  :Smile:

----------


## SD202

> ÖBB:n katoaminen kartalta tarkoittaisi käytännössä todennäköisesti lähinnä sitä, että DB alkaisi hoitaa myös Itävallan liikennettä. DB:lle se olisi helppoa, koska Itävallan ja Saksan rautatiet toimivat jo nyt käytännössä samoin käytännöin, virroin, kulunvalvonnoin jne.


Tätä on jo tapahtunutkin: olen kolmisen vuotta sitten matkustanut ÖBB:n paikallisjunavaunussa matkan Klagenfurt Lend - Klagenfurt Hbf. Vetokalustona oli DB:n 101033, joka sitten Klagenfurtin päärautatieasemalle saavuttuaan siirrettiin seuraavan vaunuletkan eteen. Tämä saksalaisista Ic-vaunuista koostuva vaunuletka olikin sitten kyseiselle, sn200:n veturille hieman tutumpaa kauraa.

Eli summa summarum: DB:n ja ÖBB:n kalustolla on jo yhdistettyjä kalustokiertoja juuri edellä kirjoittamistasi syistä johtuen.

----------


## JE

ÖBB:n henkilöliikennepuolen katoaminen tai joutuminen uusiin käsiin on niin utopistista, että ihan yhtä relevanttia olisi pohtia VR:n toiminnan lakkaamista. Talousvaikeudet ÖBB:llä kumpuavat, kuten sanottu, tavarapuolelta.

----------


## TEP70

Kampean keskustelua takaisin otsikon suuntaan.  :Smile:  Ilmeisesti ensi keskiviikkona on tulossa Transtechiltä alas 29. ja 30. vaunu tuosta 40 IC2-vaunun tilauksesta eli vaunut 28098 ja 28099. Kymmenen vaunua siis niitä sitten vielä jäljellä. Alkaakohan sen jälkeen suoraan tulla ravintola- tai ohjausvaunuja? Ainakin toukokuussa 2011 tehtaalla vieraillessani sieltä oli tunnistettavissa ainakin 20 vaunua eri valmiusasteissa eli jos ravintolavaunuja tulee seuraavaksi, niitä saattaa jo olla tehtaalla tekeillä.

----------


## hmikko

> Ainakin toukokuussa 2011 tehtaalla vieraillessani sieltä oli tunnistettavissa ainakin 20 vaunua eri valmiusasteissa eli jos ravintolavaunuja tulee seuraavaksi, niitä saattaa jo olla tehtaalla tekeillä.


Ummikkona en tiedä ohjausvaunuprojektista mitään. Eikös se ole uusi tuote, joka vaatii aika merkittävää testailua?

----------


## tlajunen

> Eikös se ole uusi tuote, joka vaatii aika merkittävää testailua?


Idea ei ole uusi, mutta Suomessa ei veturijunissa ole siis aiemmin nähty. Joten kyllä, testausta vaatii.

----------


## hmikko

> Idea ei ole uusi, mutta Suomessa ei veturijunissa ole siis aiemmin nähty.


Tarkoitin siis, että Transtechille valmistajana uusi. En ole ainakaan missään nähnyt mainintaa, että he olisivat tekemässä muiden suunnittelemaa valmista mallia.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Tarkoitin siis, että Transtechille valmistajana uusi. En ole ainakaan missään nähnyt mainintaa, että he olisivat tekemässä muiden suunnittelemaa valmista mallia.


Kun tuo peruskaksikerrosvaunu on lähes yksi yhteen saksalaisen serkkunsa kanssa, niin eiköhän ohjausvaunukin tule suoraan saksalaisen esikuvan mukaan. Voi jopa olla, että kaksikerroksinen makuuvaunu ja ravintolavaunu ovat olleet paljon vaativampia hankkeita.

----------


## tlajunen

Itsekin uskon, että ohjausvaunun ohjaamolaitteet Transtech hankkii alihankintana.

----------


## zige94

Ensimmäinen Edo-vaunu on ollut koeajolla Transtechin tehtaan ja Murtomäen välillä, kuvia: 

http://vaunut.org/kuvat/?u=277&d=20.03.2013

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ensimmäinen Edo-vaunu on ollut koeajolla Transtechin tehtaan ja Murtomäen välillä, kuvia: 
> 
> http://vaunut.org/kuvat/?u=277&d=20.03.2013


Onhan tuo Edo, kuten vaunut.org:n kommenteissakin todetaan, hieno ja tyylikäs uutuus Suomen rautateille.  :Smile:

----------


## Nak

> Onhan tuo Edo, kuten vaunut.org:n kommenteissakin todetaan, hieno ja tyylikäs uutuus Suomen rautateille.


Mä en junista tai vaunuista juuri mitään tiedä, mutta ymmärsin että tuossa vaunussa on ohjaamo josta junaa voidaan ajaa, mutta vaunu tarvitsee silti veturin liikkuakseen, kun vaunu ei ole moottorein varustettu? Jos se menee näin, niin en ymmärrä tuota vaunun erillistä ohjaamoa, jos siihen eteen kuitenkin laitetaan veturi  :Shocked:  eikä junalla kai "peruuttaen" ajeta?

----------


## Karosa

> Mä en junista tai vaunuista juuri mitään tiedä, mutta ymmärsin että tuossa vaunussa on ohjaamo josta junaa voidaan ajaa, mutta vaunu tarvitsee silti veturin liikkuakseen, kun vaunu ei ole moottorein varustettu? Jos se menee näin, niin en ymmärrä tuota vaunun erillistä ohjaamoa, jos siihen eteen kuitenkin laitetaan veturi  eikä junalla kai "peruuttaen" ajeta?


Hyvä Nak, veturia tarvitaan myös, ei ole moottoreita, mutta se menee niinkuin näin: (veturi|-|vaunu|-|vaunu|-|vaunu|-|vaunu|-|uusi ohjausvaunu)
Tuo uusi vaunu helpottaa pääteasemilla suunnan vaihtoa, ennen tätä jouduttiin veturi irrottamaan ja viemään toiseen päätyyn, kunnes nyt voi jatkaa matkaa irroittamatta veturia, ajamalla tuosta uudesta vaunusta, periaatteessa junassa on siis veturit kummassakin päässä mutta tässä ei vain ole moottoreita, tajusitko ?  :Very Happy:  Molemmista päistä voi täten ohjata junaa.

----------


## zige94

> Hyvä Nak, veturia tarvitaan myös, ei ole moottoreita, mutta se menee niinkuin näin: (veturi|-|vaunu|-|vaunu|-|vaunu|-|vaunu|-|uusi ohjausvaunu)
> Tuo uusi vaunu helpottaa pääteasemilla suunnan vaihtoa, ennen tätä jouduttiin veturi irrottamaan ja viemään toiseen päätyyn, kunnes nyt voi jatkaa matkaa irroittamatta veturia, ajamalla tuosta uudesta vaunusta, periaatteessa junassa on siis veturit kummassakin päässä mutta tässä ei vain ole moottoreita, tajusitko ?  Molemmista päistä voi täten ohjata junaa.


Etenkin mm. Helsinki - Tampere ja Helsinki - Turku junissa helpottaa kääntymistä. Ennenhän tosiaan jouduttiin irroittaa veturi toisesta päädystä ja samalla toiseen päätyyn liitettiin veturi, sen jälkeen jarrutestit jne. Nyt ei tartte muuta kuin kuljettaja vaihtaa, helpottaa huomattavasti kääntymistä. Veturi tosiaan tarvitaan, mutta vain toiseen päähän. Tämä sekä nopeuttaa suunnanvaihtoa että vapauttaa veturin parempaan käyttöön. Eli kyllä sillä käytännössä "peruuttaen" ajetaan. Saksassahan mm. on ohjausvaunuja käytössä. Ohjausvaunu edellä ja veturi tulee perässä  :Wink:

----------


## Nak

Kiitos selvityksestä  :Smile:  jotain tälläistä ajattelin, mutta jotenkin luulin että veturin tekniikka ei toimisi peruuttaen "oikein". Tuohan on sitten kätevää  :Smile:

----------


## zige94

> Kiitos selvityksestä  jotain tälläistä ajattelin, mutta jotenkin luulin että veturin tekniikka ei toimisi peruuttaen "oikein". Tuohan on sitten kätevää


Veturithan ajelee ihan identtisesti menee ne eteenpäin tai "peruuttaen"  :Smile:  Niissä on ohjaamot molemmissa päissä, nyt se veturin toinen ohjaamo on "siirretty" ohjausvaunuun käytännössä. Sr2 -vetureihin on asennettu uusia laitteistoja (jo ainakin Sr2 vetureissa 3201 - 3216), jotka siis liittyvät jotenkin ohjausvaunuihin, kukaan ei vain taida vielä tietää miten. IC2-rungoissa noita tulee näkymään, ainakin juuri Hki - Turku ja Hki - Tampere välillä, varmaan myös muillaki IC2 -reiteillä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> eikä junalla kai "peruuttaen" ajeta?


Kuten jo muut ehtivät korjata, niin näin todella tehdään, eikä ole edes harvinaista. Veturille on sinänsä sama, työntääkö vai vetääkö se vaunuja. Olisiko Suomi ennemminkin poikkeus siinä, ettei täällä ohjausvaunuja ole ollut.

Täältä voi katsoa lisää: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_car_%28rail%29

----------


## Nak

> Kuten jo muut ehtivät korjata, niin näin todella tehdään, eikä ole edes harvinaista. Veturille on sinänsä sama, työntääkö vai vetääkö se vaunuja. Olisiko Suomi ennemminkin poikkeus siinä, ettei täällä ohjausvaunuja ole ollut.
> 
> Täältä voi katsoa lisää: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Control_car_%28rail%29


Näyttää tosiaan olevan yleistä ja nyt kun ajattelemalla ajattelee, ei siinä mitään outoa olekaan  :Smile:  Hämäännyin ehkä vain siitä mielikuvasta, joka syntyy kun vaunupötkö menee edellä ja veturin näköinen veturi kulkee viimeisenä  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Hämäännyin ehkä vain siitä mielikuvasta, joka syntyy kun vaunupötkö menee edellä ja veturin näköinen veturi kulkee viimeisenä


Kieltämättä se voinee joitakin katseita nostaa. Varsinkin, kun se tapahtuu nopeudella 160 km/h. Tosin tuo ohjausvaunu sen verran näyttää veturilta, että moni ei varmaan edes huomaa mitään, ainakaan edestä. Luulee Flirtiksi, ehkä. Toivottavasti tulee Helsinki-Turku-välille tuo ensimmäinen ajoon, niin pääsen Leppävaaran asemalla bongaamaan ohiperuutuksia.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Hämäännyin ehkä vain siitä mielikuvasta, joka syntyy kun vaunupötkö menee edellä ja veturin näköinen veturi kulkee viimeisenä


Tiedän henkilöitä, jotka ovat esimerkiksi Sveitsissä käydessään hämääntyneet, kun veturi onkin antanut junalle voimaa kahden ohjausvaunullisen pötkön keskellä. Esimerkkitapaus.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Tullaankohan Edoja käyttämään Helsingistä Kouvolan kautta Savon suuntaan kulkevissa junissa? Tämä saattaisi nopeuttaa kääntöä Kouvolassa? Sama juttu tietysti myös Tampereella sellaisten junien osalta, joiden kulkusuunta vaihtuu.

Kieltämättä tuo on vorgin kuvien perusteella harvinaisen onnistuneen näköinen viritys.

Rattivaunun edelliseen kommenttiin ja linkkiin sen verran, että yritin puristaa järkeni äärimmilleen, mutta en mitenkään keksinyt sitä, miksi tuo 460 on rungon keskellä.

----------


## Murzu

> Kuten jo muut ehtivät korjata, niin näin todella tehdään, eikä ole edes harvinaista. Veturille on sinänsä sama, työntääkö vai vetääkö se vaunuja. Olisiko Suomi ennemminkin poikkeus siinä, ettei täällä ohjausvaunuja ole ollut.


Hyvä idea tuo ohjausvaunut, mutta ei nekään ilman lastentauteja ole selvinneet. Esim alkuaikoina Sveitsissä ja Saksassa tuli ohjausvaunujen takia suistumisia, juurikin silloin kun veturi työnsi täydellä teholla, esim vaihteen kautta ajettaessa. Niihin kai asennetiin jokin työntövoiman rajoitin, eli ei ole aivan sama työntääkö vai vetääkö veturi vaunuletkaa. Asia on karrikoidusti vähän sama kun ajatellaan mitä narulle tapahtuu sitä työnnettäessä. 

Uskon toki että ongelmat on ratkaistu, ja toivottavasti Suomessa ei lähdetä pyörää keksimään uudestaan kantapään kautta. Mutta kun veturi vetää, niin vetovoima tapahtuu ns suoristavana voimana, ja voima välittyy AINA vaunujen keskeltä olevasta vetolaitteesta. Työnnettäessä, voima välittyy puskinten kautta, jotka sijaitsevat massakeskipisteen reunoilla. Suoralla radalla työnnettäessä voimat ovat suunnilleen 50/50 molempien puskinten välityksellä. Mutta kaarteessa ja etenkin nopeassa vaihteessa, voimasuhteet saattaa hetkellisesti olla 90/10, tai jopa 100/0. Jos työntövoima on esim 300 kN eli kansankielellä 30 000 kg, niin hetkellisesti voi tietyissä olosuhteissa vaunuihin välittyä merkittäviä sivusuuntaisia vektorivoimia. Tästä nämä Saksan ja Sveitsinkin onnettomuudet aikoinaan johtui.

Tarkoitus oli siis vain kommentoida siihen, että ei ole "aivan sama" työntääkö vai vetääkö veturi vaunuja, varsinkaan silloin kun liikutaan suurissa nopeuksissa. Uskon kuitenkin vakaasti, että nämäkin asiat on otettu huomioon, eikä yritetä keksiä kaikkea itse.

----------


## rib

> Hämäännyin ehkä vain siitä mielikuvasta, joka syntyy kun vaunupötkö menee edellä ja veturin näköinen veturi kulkee viimeisenä


Tässä hämää varmaan myös suomen kielen sana veturi (vrt. locomotive tai engine). Tossa tapauksessahan sen pitäisi olla työntyri  :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Rattivaunun edelliseen kommenttiin ja linkkiin sen verran, että yritin puristaa järkeni äärimmilleen, mutta en mitenkään keksinyt sitä, miksi tuo 460 on rungon keskellä.


Käsittääkseni järjestelyn taustalla ovat kalustokierrolliset syyt. Jompikumpi letka pitää saada siirrettyä paikkakunnalta A paikkakunnalle B. Joissakin tilanteissa voi olla näppärämpää sijoittaa kalusto tällä tavoin verrattuna siihen, että vaunuletkat olisivat peräkkäin joko veturin edessä tai takana. IC2000- eli SBB:n kaksikerrosvaunuissa muuten kulku vaunusta toiseen tapahtuu yläkerrasta, joten yksi- ja kaksikerrosvaunuista ei ole pääsyä toisiinsa. Usein niiden välillä - silloin kun niitä on samassa junassa - onkin jommankumman sorttinen ohjausvaunu ohjaamoineen.

----------


## Kani

> Tiedän henkilöitä, jotka ovat esimerkiksi Sveitsissä käydessään hämääntyneet, kun veturi onkin antanut junalle voimaa kahden ohjausvaunullisen pötkön keskellä. Esimerkkitapaus.


Niin ja kyllähän veturinsijoitushämminkiä uutisoitiin vuonna 1983 suunniteltavan Suomeenkin, kun avaruusajan Dr16-veturista tehtiin tilaus.

Tällaisessa moniajossa veturien ei kuitenkaan tarvitse olla peräkkäin, vaan ne voidaan sijoittaa junan päihin tai vaikkapa keskelle junaa.
http://www.isovaalee.info/aineistoa.html

Lienee on mahdollista myös Edon kanssa laittaa veturi minne tahansa.

----------


## JSL

> Mutta kun veturi vetää, niin vetovoima tapahtuu ns suoristavana voimana, ja voima välittyy AINA vaunujen keskeltä olevasta vetolaitteesta. Työnnettäessä, voima välittyy puskinten kautta, jotka sijaitsevat massakeskipisteen reunoilla. Suoralla radalla työnnettäessä voimat ovat suunnilleen 50/50 molempien puskinten välityksellä. Mutta kaarteessa ja etenkin nopeassa vaihteessa, voimasuhteet saattaa hetkellisesti olla 90/10, tai jopa 100/0. Jos työntövoima on esim 300 kN eli kansankielellä 30 000 kg, niin hetkellisesti voi tietyissä olosuhteissa vaunuihin välittyä merkittäviä sivusuuntaisia vektorivoimia.


Entäs jos varustettaisiin venäläisillä keskuspuskimilla kaikki IC2-kalusto? Vääntäisikö silti työntävä veturi kytkimiä linttaan?

----------


## hylje

Kyllä vääntää. Työnnettävä vaunu pyrkii pois työntäjän alta kaarteen suuntaan. Keskuspuskuri voi olla tämän kannalta hankalampi saada vakaaksi.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kyllä vääntää. Työnnettävä vaunu pyrkii pois työntäjän alta kaarteen suuntaan. Keskuspuskuri voi olla tämän kannalta hankalampi saada vakaaksi.


Sinänsähän ohjausvaunujen ja "keskuspuskurien" käyttö ei ole mitenkään uusi keksintö edes suomalaisissa erityisolosuhteissa. Johan Sm1/Eio-parivaljakossa oli toteutettu tällainen innovaatio ja tuolloin elettiin vuotta 1968. En ole kuullut, että yksikään Eio/b/c-vaunu olisi suistunut raiteilta mainitusta syystä johtuen. Tokihan asiaa voitaisi kysyä erikoisasiantuntija Rajamäeltä, jolta varmasti löytyisi tähän vastaus hyllystä.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Lienee on mahdollista myös Edon kanssa laittaa veturi minne tahansa.


Lienee tosiaan mahdollista ("lienee on" ei ole hyvää suomea, "lienee" kun on jo olla-verbin muoto); luulisi olevan ohjausvaunun kannalta jokseenkin yhdentekevää, onko työntävän veturin takana vielä lisää vaunuja. Olisiko sitten pötkön toiseenkin päähän mahdollista lykätä Edo, on jo vähän monimutkaisempaa. Toivottavasti ohjausvaunuja ei ole niin tyhmästi suunniteltu, että yhtä useamman käyttö samassa junassa sekottaisi systeemit.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Onhan Sm1/2-rungoissa ollut samassa junarungossa iät ajat käytössä samanaikaisesti useampi ohjausvaunu, mikäli niitä on ajettu multippeliajossa. On tietysti sanomattakin selvää, että vain yhdessä ohjausvaunussa voi olla ajopöytä kerrallaan auki.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Lienee tosiaan mahdollista ("lienee on" ei ole hyvää suomea, "lienee" kun on jo olla-verbin muoto); luulisi olevan ohjausvaunun kannalta jokseenkin yhdentekevää, onko työntävän veturin takana vielä lisää vaunuja.


Näin varmasti, koska onhan kaksinajossakin yksi veturi "keskellä junaa".




> Olisiko sitten pötkön toiseenkin päähän mahdollista lykätä Edo, on jo vähän monimutkaisempaa. Toivottavasti ohjausvaunuja ei ole niin tyhmästi suunniteltu, että yhtä useamman käyttö samassa junassa sekottaisi systeemit.


Ei tässäkään pitäisi olla mitään ihmeellistä. Edon ohjaamohan on suljettu veturin vetäessä, ja samalla tavoin se on suljettu, vaikka veturi vetäisi-työntäisi keskellä junaa ja Edo junan edessä ohjaisi. Junajarruthan vaunussa toimivat varmasti samoin kuin missä tahansa muussakin Ed-vaunussa.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Ohjaamokuvia tästä keksinnöstä odotellessa. Voisi kuvitella, että ohjaamo on mallia unisex, eli se on yhteensopiva tulevaisuuden vetojuhtien kanssa. Kiinnostavaa tässä on esimerkiksi näyttöjen toteuttaminen: Sr2:ssa olevaa oranssimustaa diagnostiikkanäyttöä tuskin saa enää edes antikvariaatista.

Itseä kiinnostaa myös Edo:n painopisteen jakautuminen, sillä vaunun keulapäässä on oltava hieman järeämpää tavaraa turvallisuussyistä kuin, mitä vaunun toisessa päässä on.

Joka tapauksessa tämä on pitkästä aikaa VR:n fiksuimpia yksittäisiä hankintoja.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Ohjaamokuvia tästä keksinnöstä odotellessa. Voisi kuvitella, että ohjaamo on mallia unisex, eli se on yhteensopiva tulevaisuuden vetojuhtien kanssa. Kiinnostavaa tässä on esimerkiksi näyttöjen toteuttaminen: Sr2:ssa olevaa oranssimustaa diagnostiikkanäyttöä tuskin saa enää edes antikvariaatista.


Voisin kuvitella, että UIC on asiasta tehnyt jotain standardejakin. Tänä päivänä valmistetun ohjaamon varmaan myös saa pitkälti myöhemmin nykyaikaistettua softapäivityksin tai helpoin elektroniikkapäivityksin. Näin siis vain asiasta mitään oikeasti tietämättä, arveluna. Onko kenelläkään oikeasti tietoa, millä periaatteilla ohjausdataa nykyaikaisissa vetureissa liikutellaan?

Ohjaamon oman näytön tekniikan antiikkisuudella taas tuskin on mitään merkitystä. Edon ohjaamoinstrumenttien tuskin tarvitsee olla sinänsä mitenkään yhteensopivia Sr2:n kanssa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Onko kenelläkään oikeasti tietoa, millä periaatteilla ohjausdataa nykyaikaisissa vetureissa liikutellaan?


Digitaalisesti, ykkösinä ja nollina.

----------


## hmikko

> mallia unisex


Eiks firman tuotteiden pitänyt olla transuja?

----------


## SD202

> Käsittääkseni järjestelyn taustalla ovat kalustokierrolliset syyt. Jompikumpi letka pitää saada siirrettyä paikkakunnalta A paikkakunnalle B. Joissakin tilanteissa voi olla näppärämpää sijoittaa kalusto tällä tavoin verrattuna siihen, että vaunuletkat olisivat peräkkäin joko veturin edessä tai takana. IC2000- eli SBB:n kaksikerrosvaunuissa muuten kulku vaunusta toiseen tapahtuu yläkerrasta, joten yksi- ja kaksikerrosvaunuista ei ole pääsyä toisiinsa. Usein niiden välillä - silloin kun niitä on samassa junassa - onkin jommankumman sorttinen ohjausvaunu ohjaamoineen.


Myös Saksassa ja Belgiassa näkee joskus hyvinkin kirjavia kokoonpanoja ohjausvaunullisissa matkustajavaunuletkoissa. Tässäpä muutamia mahdollisia variaatioita: Ohjausvaunu - x määrä matkustajavaunuja - veturi - x määrä matkustajavaunuja - ohjausvaunu. No, ehkä (video)kuva kertoo paremmin kuin tuhat sanaa:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qOgnLSe-5a4

Silloin, kun Hampuri - Lyypekki -väli oli vielä sähköistämätön ja junissa oli yksikerroksisia matkustajavaunuja, niin 218:n sarjan dieselveturin liikuttelemaan normaaliin junarunkoon lisättiin aamu- ja iltaruuhkan ajaksi pari matkustajavaunua lisää - toisen niistä ollessa siis ohjausvaunu. Ruuhka-ajan loputtua ylimääräiset vaunut sitten otettiin pois.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Digitaalisesti, ykkösinä ja nollina.


Oletko nyt tosissasi vastauksesi kanssa? Ehkä tarkoitin hieman ylemmän tason asiaa. Voisin nimittäin täsmentää, ettei siellä mitään ykkösiä ja nollia liiku, vaan elektronivaraukset vain vaihtavat suuntaa.

----------


## Kani

Entä osaako kukaan antaa ei-näsäviisaan vastauksen siihen, ymmärtääkö Edo Dr16:n kasari-moderneja ykkösiä ja nollia?

----------


## Jusa

> ymmärtääkö Edo Dr16:n kasari-moderneja ykkösiä ja nollia?


Tuskin noita Edoja on tarvista käyttää noilla Dr16 reiteillä.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Entä osaako kukaan antaa ei-näsäviisaan vastauksen siihen, ymmärtääkö Edo Dr16:n kasari-moderneja ykkösiä ja nollia?


Itse asiassa erittäin mielenkiintoinen kysymys. Vastaan täysin mutulla, että miksei ymmärtäisi? Tuo nimittäin avaisi valtavasti mahdollisuuksia nopeatempoiseen pendeliliikenteeseen esimerkiksi Oulu-Tornio ja Seinäjoki-Vaasa-välin reiteillä, joissa ei ole Dm12-liikennettä.

----------


## zige94

Meneekö Edo:n ja Sr2:n välinen signaali vanhempien vaunujen läpi (esim. Rx, Ex, Expt?), vai tullaanko ainoastaan IC2-junissa käyttämään?

Yksi hyvä reitti noille on myös Kuopion suuntaan, siis Kouvolassa kääntyminen.. Mutta jos IC-vaunujen kanssa ei toimi niin voikohan jatkossa nähä siellä suunnilla IC2 -runkoja ja toisaalta jollakin reitillä taas pelkkiä IC-runkoja? Ymmärtääkseni IC2-vaunuja ei kovin ylimääräisinä kuitenkaan ole.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 18:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:03 ----------




> Seinäjoki-Vaasa-välin reiteillä, joissa ei ole Dm12-liikennettä.


Miksi Seinäjoki - Vaasa välillä käytettäisiin Dr16:sta? Sähköthän siellä on sähkövetureita varten...

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Miksi Seinäjoki - Vaasa välillä käytettäisiin Dr16:sta? Sähköthän siellä on sähkövetureita varten...


Siksi, sillä meikälle iski joku aivan käsittämätön black out ja kirjoitin kysymyksen kuin olisin ollut vuodessa Matti ja Mervi.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tuo nimittäin avaisi valtavasti mahdollisuuksia nopeatempoiseen pendeliliikenteeseen esimerkiksi Oulu-Tornio ja Seinäjoki-Vaasa-välin reiteillä, joissa ei ole Dm12-liikennettä.


Yleensä nopeatempoiseen pendeliliikenteeseen hankitaan kuitenkin moottorivaunuyksiköitä. Olisi aikamoista veturien ja ohjausvaunujen haaskausta käyttää niitä tuolla.

----------


## JSL

Kas kun ei vedetä Sr2 ja ohjausvaunujunaa Vaasasta Seinäjoelle Dv12:lla ja generaattorivaunulla, jotta voidaan jatkaa Haapamäen suuntaan. XD 

Hätäseen laskettuna Turun juniin menis 4 Edoa, Kouvolaan ja Tampereelle muutama. Vielä jokunen jäisi vapaaksi.

----------


## tlajunen

> Oletko nyt tosissasi vastauksesi kanssa? Ehkä tarkoitin hieman ylemmän tason asiaa. Voisin nimittäin täsmentää, ettei siellä mitään ykkösiä ja nollia liiku, vaan elektronivaraukset vain vaihtavat suuntaa.


Kyllä minä tosissani olin, mutta ilmeisesti ymmärsin kysymyksen hieman väärin. Vanhemmassa kalustossa (Sm1, Sm2, Sr1 yms.) kun ohjaus tapahtuu ihan akustojännitteisillä tasavirtapiireillä, ilman mitään digitaalisuutta. En ole tietoinen, miten hyvin "suuri yleisö" tietää ohjauskomentojen välitystavasta eri aikakauden kalustossa.

Mutta ehkä siis kaipasit jotain tämäntyyppistä vastausta:

Sr2:ssä on läjä väyläasemia (käsittääkseni 8088-prosessoreilla), jotka ovat kiinni valokuiduilla toteutetussa väylässä. Ohjaamoissa on muistaakseni kaksi väyläasemaa per pääty, ja konehuoneen puolella sitten läjä lisää. Jokaisella väyläasemalla on omat ensisijaiset tehtävänsä, mutta joitain hommia on kahdennettu siten, että yhden väyläaseman rikkoutuminen ei estä matkantekoa, joskin tilanteesta saattaa koitua joitain toimintarajoituksia.

Vielä uudemmassa kalustossa käytettäneen uudempaa tekniikkaa, mutta perusidea lienee sama. Monesti (ainakin Sm3, Sm4) väyläkin on kahdennettu.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mutta ehkä siis kaipasit jotain tämäntyyppistä vastausta:
> 
> Sr2:ssä on läjä väyläasemia (käsittääkseni 8088-prosessoreilla), jotka ovat kiinni valokuiduilla toteutetussa väylässä. Ohjaamoissa on muistaakseni kaksi väyläasemaa per pääty, ja konehuoneen puolella sitten läjä lisää. Jokaisella väyläasemalla on omat ensisijaiset tehtävänsä, mutta joitain hommia on kahdennettu siten, että yhden väyläaseman rikkoutuminen ei estä matkantekoa, joskin tilanteesta saattaa koitua joitain toimintarajoituksia.
> 
> Vielä uudemmassa kalustossa käytettäneen uudempaa tekniikkaa, mutta perusidea lienee sama. Monesti (ainakin Sm3, Sm4) väyläkin on kahdennettu.


No oikeastaan mä kaipaan vieläkin ylemmän tason asiaa.  :Wink:  Eli ei sitä, minkälaista rautaa siellä on sitä dataa välittämässä, vaan miten se data on speksattu. Lähinnä ajan takaa sitä, miten Edo-vaunussa voidaan laitteiston kanssa varautua siihen, että se ilman koko ohjaamoelektroniikan uusimista olisi yhteensopiva Sr3:n kanssa, vaikka Sr3:sta ei tässä vaiheessa tiedetäkään vielä yhtään mitään? Siis toisin sanoen vain jokin yksinkertainen muunninpalikka asentamalla. Eli onko tässä ohjausdatan välityksessä standardeja tai edes vakiintuneita käytäntöjä?

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Entä osaako kukaan antaa ei-näsäviisaan vastauksen siihen, ymmärtääkö Edo Dr16:n kasari-moderneja ykkösiä ja nollia?


Sain tähän tarkempaa tietoa: periaatteessa onnistuu. Kyse on mystisestä "palikasta", eli kaiketi kansankielellä jostain adapterista, joka osaa tulkata Dr16:n datat oikeaan muotoon Edo:n ajopöytään ja sama juttu tietysti myös toisin päin. Mutta vastauksena kysymykseesi: lähtökohtaisesti Edo ymmärtää Dr16:n kasarimoderneja ykkösiä ja bittejä.

----------


## Timppak

> No oikeastaan mä kaipaan vieläkin ylemmän tason asiaa.  Eli ei sitä, minkälaista rautaa siellä on sitä dataa välittämässä, vaan miten se data on speksattu. Lähinnä ajan takaa sitä, miten Edo-vaunussa voidaan laitteiston kanssa varautua siihen, että se ilman koko ohjaamoelektroniikan uusimista olisi yhteensopiva Sr3:n kanssa, vaikka Sr3:sta ei tässä vaiheessa tiedetäkään vielä yhtään mitään? Siis toisin sanoen vain jokin yksinkertainen muunninpalikka asentamalla. Eli onko tässä ohjausdatan välityksessä standardeja tai edes vakiintuneita käytäntöjä?


Junien tiedonvälityksessä käytetään UIC:n ja IEC:n standardisoimaa TCN  (train communication network) väyläjärjestelmää. Uudet junat kommunikoivat tätä käyttäen kuten myös meidän Sr2. TCN Sisältää junien ohjaustietojen lisäksi esim. kuulutukset, reittikilpien näyttöjen tiedot, diagnostiikan yms. Myös ohjaamoja on standardisoitu EU tasolla ja ilmeisesti Edossa on ainakin lähes tällainen. Eli yhteensopivuus tulevaan Sr3:een on aika varma kun ohjausvaunun ohjaamo on standardisoitu ohjaamo, ei Sr2:ta varten räätälöity.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Yeah, kiitoksia, juuri tällaista vastausta hain.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:58 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 21:51 ----------

Wikipediassa on siitä näköjään vähän lisää tietoakin. Esimerkkeinä on lueteltu vain nämä germaaniset raidemaat: Saksa, Itävalta ja Sveitsi. Lista kai kuitenkin on vain puutteellinen.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Train_C...cation_Network

(Tekniikan englantiin vähemmän perehtymättömille voitaneen mainita, että sana "bus" tarkoittaa artikkelissa tietoväylää, ei linja-autoa.)

----------


## zige94

Tässä on vielä lähikuva Edo:n etupäästä: http://vaunut.org/kuva/81573

Identtinenhän tuo on Ed:hen verrattuna, paitsi 12hengen osasto korvattu ohjaamolla ja pikkuisen pitempi taitaa olla. Eroina myös että kaikki sisävalaistus Edo:ssa on toteutettu ledeillä, eli matkustamon, käytävien ja vessojen valot on ledejä, lukuvalot ledejä ja myös ulkopuolella sivuilla olevat määränpääkilvet ovat ledeillä.

----------


## jodo

> No oikeastaan mä kaipaan vieläkin ylemmän tason asiaa.  Eli ei sitä, minkälaista rautaa siellä on sitä dataa välittämässä, vaan miten se data on speksattu. Lähinnä ajan takaa sitä, miten Edo-vaunussa voidaan laitteiston kanssa varautua siihen, että se ilman koko ohjaamoelektroniikan uusimista olisi yhteensopiva Sr3:n kanssa, vaikka Sr3:sta ei tässä vaiheessa tiedetäkään vielä yhtään mitään?


Huhut kertovat, että Sr3 olisi jo tiedossa ja ohjausvaunuissa tämä olisi jo huomioitu.  Mutta huhut on aina huhuja.  :Cool:

----------


## Kantokoski

Faktat kertovat että ohjausvaunu on susi jo syntyessään, nimittäin maksiminopeus on vain 200km/h. Että se niistä suurnopeusradoista ja lentoradoista.

----------


## zige94

> Faktat kertovat että ohjausvaunu on susi jo syntyessään, nimittäin maksiminopeus on vain 200km/h. Että se niistä suurnopeusradoista ja lentoradoista.


Nyt menee jo todella oudoks... Eihän sen maksiminopeuden korkeempi ollutkaan tarkoitus olla? Vaunut tehtiin IC2-junia varten.

----------


## jarkkovoutilainen

> Faktat kertovat että ohjausvaunu on susi jo syntyessään, nimittäin maksiminopeus on vain 200km/h. Että se niistä suurnopeusradoista ja lentoradoista.


Faktat voi tarkastaa myös valmistajan "datalehdeltä": http://www.transtech.fi/index.php?385

----------


## Kantokoski

Niin, siellä se lukee, maksimi on 200km/h. Kun taas suurnopeusradasta voidaan puhua 220km/h - 250km/h. Ja lentoradan avulla, sekä monien nykyisten ja tulevien rataremonttien avulla, Suomeen sitten alettaisiin rakentamaan/saamaan tuon luokan suurnopeusratoja. Ja 220km/h ratoja meillä jo on.

Mutta mitä tekee VR? tai Transtech? Kumpi on möhlinyt tämän asian? Ohjausvaunun pitäisi pystyä jos ei nyt 250km/h niin ainakin 220km/h - 230km/h.

Pieleen meni. Olisivat edes tilanneet Italiasta, ettei omaa pesää tarvitsisi sohia.

----------


## hmikko

Olemassa olevien kaksikerroksisten matkustajavaunujen nopeusrajoitus on 200 km/h. Miksipä ohjausvaunut pitäisi hyväksyttää sitä suuremmille nopeuksille? Ei niitä kai Pendolinon keulalla ole tarkoitus käyttää, eikä VR ihan heti ole vaihtamassa kaksikerrosvaunuja nopeampiin.

----------


## Kantokoski

No joo, on totta että pendolino- tai joku muu uusi junatyyppi olisi sitten se mikä tarjoaisi suurnopeuspalvelua.

Ja Suomen olosuhteita, siis ratojen laatua ja suurta yksiraiteisuusprosenttia ajatellen, 200km/h on erittäin hyvä nopeus - johon harvalla rataosuudella päästään :/

----------


## Elmo Allen

Eihän missään maailmalla muutenkaan käytetä suurnopeusveturijunia, ja ohjausvaunut on tarkoitettu veturijuniin. Kaikki suurnopeusjunat tehdään moottorivaunuyksikköinä, mm. siksi, että silloin niihin saadaan Jakobsintelit.

----------


## jodo

> Eihän missään maailmalla muutenkaan käytetä suurnopeusveturijunia, ja ohjausvaunut on tarkoitettu veturijuniin. Kaikki suurnopeusjunat tehdään moottorivaunuyksikköinä, mm. siksi, että silloin niihin saadaan Jakobsintelit.


Saksassa ICE 1-2, Ranskassa kaikki TGV:t, sekä Ruotsissa SJ 2000 (entinen X 2000) ovat veturijunia.  ICE 2 ja SJ 2000 on poikkeuksetta varustettu ohjausvaunuin, eikä niissä ole jaakobintelejä.  TGV:ssä sen sijaan on.   Moottorivaunumaisia toki kaikki nämä ovat, sillä ne eivät sovellu yhteen tavallisten vaunujen kanssa, mutta moottorivaunuyksiköiksi näitä ei pitäisi sanoa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Moottorivaunumaisia toki kaikki nämä ovat, sillä ne eivät sovellu yhteen tavallisten vaunujen kanssa, mutta moottorivaunuyksiköiksi näitä ei pitäisi sanoa.


Juuri näin. Ne ovat yksiohjaamoisia vetureita, jotka ovat muotoilultaan tehty yhteensointuviksi vaunujen kanssa, ja jotka käyttävät päätykytkimiä, jotka rajaavat käytön vain omanlaisiin juniinsa. Tai no, kaipa tilapäisesti kytkin adapteria käyttämällä tuollainen veturi pystyisi muitakin vaunuja vetelemään.

Kuten myös sanottu, Jacobs-teliratkaisu ei ole välttämättömyys suurnopeusjunalle - se taitaa itse asiassa olla harvinaisempi ratkaisu koko maailman mittakaavassa. Esim. shinkansen-junat taitavat kaikki olla perinteisillä teleillä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

Joo, kiitoksia tarkennuksesta. Tosin moottorivaunuyksikön (EMU tai DMU) määritelmäkin on vähän häilyvä. ICE1- tai -2-juniakaan ei tietääkseni voi ajaa kuin kokonaisina. Enemmän ajoin siis takaa sitä, että suurnopeusjunat on aina kokonaisiksi tehtyjä ja kokonaisena käytettyjä. Niiden vaunujen väliset kytkimetkään tuskin ovat yhteensopivia muun vaunukaluston kanssa. Ja niitä ei myöskään koskaan ajeta ilman ohjausvaunua (siis jos junassa on moottoroimaton ohjausvaunu). Yhteensopivuus muun kaluston kanssa on enemmän poikkeus, jos junat ovat erityisen samankaltaisia, esim. ICE 1 ja ICE 2 muistaakseni sopivat periaatteessa kaksinajoonkin.

Ja sitten on yleisveturein ajettavia junia, joissa on erityyppisiä matkustajavaunuja toisissaan kiinni yleiskytkimin (vaikkei nyt ihan universaali-). Ja näitä tyypillisesti ajetaan ilman ohjausvaunua, mutta jotka voidaan siis myös varustaa ohjausvaunulla. Ja tällaisia junia ei tietääkseni ole, jotka ajaisivat yli 200 km/h.

Toisin sanoen yli 200 km/h ajaviin juniin ei koskaan tehdä jälkihankintana ohjausvaunuja.

----------


## vristo

Zürichin S-Bahnin yleisin junatyyppi on Re450-sarjan, yksiohjaamoisen sähköveturin vetämä/työntämä, kolmivaunuinen kaksikerroksinen vaunurunko, jonka toisessa päässä on ko. veturin ohjaamoa vastaavalla ohjaamolla varustettu ohjausvaunu. Tämä Re450-veturi on muotoiltu täydellisesti yhteenkuuluvaksi siihen kuuluvan vaunuston kanssa ja tämä yhdistelmä kulkee siis aina samassa formaatissa. Ruuhka-aikoja varten näitä, veturin + 3 vaunun junayksikköjä, saatetaan kytkeä useita peräkkäin. Nämä siis toimivat moottorijunayksikön tavoin, vaikka muodostuvat erillisestä veturista ja vaunuista.

Alla olevan linkin kuvassa näkyy kolme tällaista junayksikköä yhteenkytkettynä, jolloin siinä on kolme Re450-veturia vaunustoineen:

http://photo.tramscape.com/?pict=rai...land/080814.00

Nyt SBB on ottanut käyttöön Zürichin S-Bahn-liikenteessä vanhoista Re 4/4 II-veturista modernisoituja Re420-vetureita, joista muodostetaan lähijunia kytkemällä kahden veturin väliin samoja kaksikerrosvaunuja:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ngen_HVZ-D.jpg

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 0:34 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 0:09 ----------

ICE1 on taas junarunko, joka muodostuu kahdesta BR401-sarjan veturista ja 12-14 välivaunusta. ICE2 puolestaan muodostuu BR402-sarjan veturista, kuudesta välivaunusta sekä ohjausvaunusta. Nämä ICE2-junat kulkevat hyvin usein kaksi yhteenkytkettynä, jolloin siitä saadaan samanmittainen juna kuin ICE1-junakin, sillä erolla kuitenkin, että se voidaan "pätkäistä" jossain sopivalla asemalla eri suuntiin meneviksi juniksi.

----------


## vristo

Hieman erikoisempia ratkaisuja Euroopan rautateiltä: Italian rautateillä on käytössään sähköveturisarja E464, joka on varustettu vain yhdellä ohjaamolla. Toisessa päässä on matkustajavaunuihin sopiva ylikulku.

Tässä E464-veturi yksinään ilman vaunuja:
http://www.michaeltaylor.ca/e464/464326.html

Tässä puolestaan push/pull-junan voimanlähteenä:
http://www.michaeltaylor.ca/e464/464454.html

----------


## sane

> Joo, kiitoksia tarkennuksesta. Tosin moottorivaunuyksikön (EMU tai DMU) määritelmäkin on vähän häilyvä. ICE1- tai -2-juniakaan ei tietääkseni voi ajaa kuin kokonaisina. Enemmän ajoin siis takaa sitä, että suurnopeusjunat on aina kokonaisiksi tehtyjä ja kokonaisena käytettyjä. Niiden vaunujen väliset kytkimetkään tuskin ovat yhteensopivia muun vaunukaluston kanssa. Ja niitä ei myöskään koskaan ajeta ilman ohjausvaunua (siis jos junassa on moottoroimaton ohjausvaunu). Yhteensopivuus muun kaluston kanssa on enemmän poikkeus, jos junat ovat erityisen samankaltaisia, esim. ICE 1 ja ICE 2 muistaakseni sopivat periaatteessa kaksinajoonkin.
> 
> Ja sitten on yleisveturein ajettavia junia, joissa on erityyppisiä matkustajavaunuja toisissaan kiinni yleiskytkimin (vaikkei nyt ihan universaali-). Ja näitä tyypillisesti ajetaan ilman ohjausvaunua, mutta jotka voidaan siis myös varustaa ohjausvaunulla. Ja tällaisia junia ei tietääkseni ole, jotka ajaisivat yli 200 km/h.
> 
> Toisin sanoen yli 200 km/h ajaviin juniin ei koskaan tehdä jälkihankintana ohjausvaunuja.


Miten ÖBB:n Railjet? Ajetaan ilmeisesti nykyään linjalla jo 230 km/h, veturina Siemensin Taurus. Konsepti tosin taitaa olla speksattu ohjausvaunulle, eli niitä ei enää jälikäteen tarvitse tilailla  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Miten ÖBB:n Railjet? Ajetaan ilmeisesti nykyään linjalla jo 230 km/h, veturina Siemensin Taurus.


Näköjään. Tuo onkin varmaan yleisveturilla vedettyjen matkustajajunien ennätysjuna. En tiedä sitten, miksi tuollaisia on niin harvassa. Kai siihen jokin syy on, miksi nopeat junat hankitaan nopeiden junien sarjasta eikä lähdetä tekemään yleisvetureista, tavallisista matkustajavaunuista ja ohjausvaunuista.

Aerodynamiikka on tietysti ensimmäinen: yleisveturit kun ovat lähes aina kaksiohjaamoisia (tai ainakin kahteen suuntaan ajettavia), joten aerodynamiikka joko kärsii junan keulassa tai sitten veturin ja ensimmäisen vaunun välissä. Joku insinööri tosin voisi tuohonkin keksiä jonkin helposti asennettavan välikuomun. Ja aina voi tietysti tehdä veturin, jota ensi sijassa tulisi ajaa "oikein päin" mutta voi myös ajaa "väärin päin" huonommalla aerodynamiikalla. Sama se sinänsä on, millainen aerodynamiikka raskaan tavarajunan veturissa on.




> Konsepti tosin taitaa olla speksattu ohjausvaunulle, eli niitä ei enää jälikäteen tarvitse tilailla


Tosin mitä minä ymmärsin, kyseessä on kuitenkin sillä tavoin jälkitilaus, että veturit olivat jo olemassa. Joka tapauksessa se oli valmis veturimalli, eli veturia ei ollut suunniteltu juuri tuohon junaan (toisin kuin kaikki nuo ICE-veturit, TGV:iden veturit, X2000:n veturi, IC 225:n veturi).

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 19:11 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 19:07 ----------

Mutta olisi noin ylipäätään mielenkiintoista tietää, miten 250+-junien veturit eroavat yleisvetureista. Siis juuri sellaiset, joissa on vetäviä akseleita vain ensimmäissä ja mahdollisesti myös viimeisessä vaunussa, ja jossa vetovaunut eivät ole matkustajien käytössä. Muuta eroa moottorivaunuyksiköihin on vaikea esim. TGV:stä keksiä, kuin juuri tuo vetävien akseleiden puute matkustajavaunuista.

----------


## late-

> Ja aina voi tietysti tehdä veturin, jota ensi sijassa tulisi ajaa "oikein päin" mutta voi myös ajaa "väärin päin" huonommalla aerodynamiikalla. [...] IC 225:n veturi


Class 91 on juurikin tuollainen ja periaatteessa yleiskäyttöinen. Käytännössä Class 91:llä ei taideta koskaan tehdä muuta kuin vetää tai työntää IC 225:ttä. Tylppä pää edellä on ainakin joskus kuljettu, kuten linkin takaa kuvista näkyy. Nopeusrajoitus on silloin 110 mph eli noin 180 km/h. Oikein päin ajettaessa veturi on suunniteltu kulkemaan 225 km/h, mutta kulkee käytännössä vain 200 km/h, koska Iso-Britanniassa suuremmilla nopeuksilla vaadittaisiin ohjaamossa näytettävät opastimet.

----------


## Toni Lassila

Toivottavasti VR ei enää hanki lisää kaksikerrosvaunuja, on nimittäin niissä niin huono matkustusmukavuus:

-Penkit ovat kovia.

-Sisustuksen värimaailma on ankea.

-Sisätilojen ominaishaju kirvelee nenää. Kuin vanhan Ladan sisällä, samantyylinen haju, hyh!

-Kaikki tilat ovat ahtaita verrattuna vanhoihin vaunuihin.

-Yleensä kaikki ihmiset haluavat paikkansa niihin, se lisää edellämainittua ahtautta.

-Vaunun sisällä kaikuvat lähes kaikki äänet päästä päähän, yskäisyt esimerkiksi.

-Kaksikerrosmakuuvaunu on ahdas ja värimaailmaltaan sairaalamainen.

----------


## tlajunen

Hmm, varsin poikkeuksellinen mielipidelistaus, kaksikerrosvaunuja kun pidetään varsin yleisesti onnistuneina, toimivine ilmaistointineen, loistavine kulkuominaisuuksineen, hiljaisine kulkuineen ja avarine tiloineen. Mutta kommentoinpa kuitenkin erikseen esitettyjä väitteitä:




> Toivottavasti VR ei enää hanki lisää kaksikerrosvaunuja, on nimittäin niissä niin huono matkustusmukavuus:
> -Penkit ovat kovia.


Penkkien kovuus ei johdu vaunumallista, vaan on nykyaikaisten ergonomia- ja taloudellisuuslähtökohtien mukainen ratkaisu. Mahdollisissa toisenmallisissa vaunuissa käytettäisiin samanlaisia penkkejä. Tai halutessa kaksikerrosvaunuun voitaisiin tilata erilaiset penkit, mikäli nykyinen penkkien kovuus aiheuttaisi ongelmia. Käsittääkseni kuitenkin tutkimusten mukaan liika pehmeys ei ole tukielimille hyväksi.





> -Sisustuksen värimaailma on ankea.


Makuasia. Moni ilmeisesti tykkääkin. Mikäli värimaailma kuitenkin todettaisiin ylitsepääsemättömän huonoksi, voitaisiin uusiin kaksikerrosvaunuihin tilata uusi sisätilojen värimaailma - eikä sen takia pitäisi toimivaa vaunukonseptia kokonaan hylätä.





> -Sisätilojen ominaishaju kirvelee nenää. Kuin vanhan Ladan sisällä, samantyylinen haju, hyh!


En ole huomannut vastaavaa. Toisaalta en myöskään tiedä, miltä vanha Lada haisee. Sen sijaan yksikerrosvaunut ovat toisinaan hieman tunkkaisia.





> -Kaikki tilat ovat ahtaita verrattuna vanhoihin vaunuihin.


Tätä väitettä en ymmärrä lainkaan. Kulkureitithän kaksikerrosvaunuissa ovat poikkeuksellisen väljiä. Mieluummin minä matkalaukkua roudaisin kaksikerrosvaunussa, kun yrittäisin väännellä sitä mukanani yksikerrosvaunujen ahtaissa eteisissä.





> -Yleensä kaikki ihmiset haluavat paikkansa niihin, se lisää edellämainittua ahtautta.


Se, että kaikki ihmiset haluavat paikkansa niihin johtunee isoksi ainakin osaksi siitä, että ihmiset kokevat vaunut paremmiksi kuin vanhemmat vaunut. Jo tämä on aika selvä mittari vaunutyypin paremmuudesta.





> -Vaunun sisällä kaikuvat lähes kaikki äänet päästä päähän, yskäisyt esimerkiksi.


Tämä taas on merkki siitä, että vaunu on kokonaisuudessaan hiljainen. Eli äärimmäisen positiivinen juttu. Tasainenkin taustameteli kuormittaa aivoja ja aiheuttaa tarpeetonta väsymystä.





> -Kaksikerrosmakuuvaunu on ahdas ja värimaailmaltaan sairaalamainen.


Kyllä väittäisin, että kaksi ihmistä per hytti aiheuttaa aika paljon enemmän väljyyttä kuin kolme per hytti. Vaikka itse hytti olisikin hieman aiempaa pienempi (onko se edes?). Värimaailma on makuasia, ks. vastaukseni ylempänä.

Noh, seuraavaksi joku voisi listata kaksikerrosvaunujen hyvät puolet, niin kumoan nekin väitteet.  :Wink:

----------


## Rattivaunu

Toni Lassila saattoi tarkoittaa, että hän ei toivoisi hankittavan *nykyisenlaisia* kaksikerrosvaunuja enempää, vaikka näin ei yllä suoraan lukenutkaan. Osa kirjoittajien ajatuksista joudutaan päättelemään itse, jos ilmaisutapa on väljä.

   Eilen viimeksi kuulin kanssamatkustajaltani osaksi samantapaisia näkemyksiä kaksikerroksisista päivävaunuista. Makuasiat ovat makuasioita, ei niissä oikein kukaan voi olla oikeassa suhteessa toiseen - omiin makuasioihin perustuvien mielipiteidensä osalta yleensä jokainen on oikeassa.

    VR:n nettikauppa havaintojeni mukaan yleensä antaa oletuksena kaksikerrosvaunun kartan istumapaikan valintaa varten, vaikka junassa olisi yksikerroksistakin kalustoa (jos kuitenkin asettaa lemmikkipaikan hakukriteeriksi IC-junasta, niin silloin toki tulee Expt:n kartta). Tälläkin voi olla jokin merkitys siihen, missä järjestyksessä vaunut alkavat täyttyä. IC:eiden Ed, Ed(f)s ja Edb täyttyvät ymmärrettävästi sujuvasti.

Itse matkustan noin viikoittain edestakaisen matkan IC- tai IC2-junalla. Jos vain on saatavilla toimistohytti, valitsen sellaisen. IC:stä valitsen paikan Expt:stä. Mielestäni matkustusmukavuus kaksikerrosvaunun peruspaikalla ei ole paras mahdollinen, vaikkakaan ei missään nimessä huono. Etenkin kuumana kesäpäivänä toimiva ilmastointi voittaa monta muuta asiaa. Valitettavasti viimeksi kuluneen vuoden aikana ilmastointien säädöissä on useamman kerran ollut toivomisen varaa.

 Ja todettakoon vielä sekin, että kyllä Ed:n ja sen sisarsarjojen Eko-luokan paikkojen istuinmukavuus pesee "selvin luvuin" lukuisien eurooppalaisien kakkosluokan vastaavien vaunujen istuinmukavuuden. Joskus meistä alkaa tulla kovin vaativia...  :Smile:

----------


## Toni Lassila

> Toni Lassila saattoi tarkoittaa, että hän ei toivoisi hankittavan *nykyisenlaisia* kaksikerrosvaunuja enempää, vaikka näin ei yllä suoraan lukenutkaan. Osa kirjoittajien ajatuksista joudutaan päättelemään itse, jos ilmaisutapa on väljä.
> 
>    Eilen viimeksi kuulin kanssamatkustajaltani osaksi samantapaisia näkemyksiä kaksikerroksisista päivävaunuista. Makuasiat ovat makuasioita, ei niissä oikein kukaan voi olla oikeassa suhteessa toiseen - omiin makuasioihin perustuvien mielipiteidensä osalta yleensä jokainen on oikeassa.
> 
>     VR:n nettikauppa havaintojeni mukaan yleensä antaa oletuksena kaksikerrosvaunun kartan istumapaikan valintaa varten, vaikka junassa olisi yksikerroksistakin kalustoa (jos kuitenkin asettaa lemmikkipaikan hakukriteeriksi IC-junasta, niin silloin toki tulee Expt:n kartta). Tälläkin voi olla jokin merkitys siihen, missä järjestyksessä vaunut alkavat täyttyä. IC:eiden Ed, Ed(f)s ja Edb täyttyvät ymmärrettävästi sujuvasti.
> 
> Itse matkustan noin viikoittain edestakaisen matkan IC- tai IC2-junalla. Jos vain on saatavilla toimistohytti, valitsen sellaisen. IC:stä valitsen paikan Expt:stä. Mielestäni matkustusmukavuus kaksikerrosvaunun peruspaikalla ei ole paras mahdollinen, vaikkakaan ei missään nimessä huono. Etenkin kuumana kesäpäivänä toimiva ilmastointi voittaa monta muuta asiaa. Valitettavasti viimeksi kuluneen vuoden aikana ilmastointien säädöissä on useamman kerran ollut toivomisen varaa.
> 
>  Ja todettakoon vielä sekin, että kyllä Ed:n ja sen sisarsarjojen Eko-luokan paikkojen istuinmukavuus pesee "selvin luvuin" lukuisien eurooppalaisien kakkosluokan vastaavien vaunujen istuinmukavuuden. Joskus meistä alkaa tulla kovin vaativia...


 Meillä Suomessa onkin siniset vaunut, jotka ovat mukavuudeltaan erinomaisia, ainakin viileämpinä keleinä. Myös Ex:ssä ja varsinkin Expt:ssä on hyvät penkit ja mukavampi interiööri verrattuna kaksikerrosvaunuihin.

Makuuvaunuista CEmt taasen on tilavampi ja tunnelmallisempi vaihtoehto, Edm:n käytävä on myöskin kapeampi, etenkin yläkerrassa. Lisäksi hyttien välinen äänieristys on tuntuvasti vanhaa huonompi, sillä CEmt:ssä kuuluivat vain jotkut yskäykset ja sänkyjen nitinät randomisti, mutta Edm:ssä kuuluvat kaikki äänet, kuten puhe, kaljatölkin avaus, vaatteiden ripustus naulaan, vessan veto kuin pönttö olisi vieressä, etc. Johtuu ilmeisesti siitä, että Edm on rakennettu hyttimoduuleista kuin laivoissa, mutta CEmt:n hytit on ilmeisesti tehty paikan päällä. 

Moduulihyteissä on yleensä vain melko ohut pelti seinässä ja siinä jotakin eristettä ja rimat.

Ja tarkoitin näitä nykyisenlaisia kaksikerrosvaunuja, en esimerkiksi DB:n.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Meillä Suomessa onkin siniset vaunut, jotka ovat mukavuudeltaan erinomaisia, ainakin viileämpinä keleinä. Myös Ex:ssä ja varsinkin Expt:ssä on hyvät penkit ja mukavampi interiööri verrattuna kaksikerrosvaunuihin.


Nämä näkemykset ymmärrän oikein hyvin, junalla kun on tullut matkustettua 1960-luvun puolesta välistä tähän päivään saakka huomattavan paljon, toistuvasti ja joinakin aikoina erittäin säännöllisestikin.

Painotan vielä kuitenkin, että sinisten vaunujen paras ominaisuus on erinomainen istuinmukavuus. Mitä pidempi matka on kyseessä, sitä suuremman painoarvon tämä tietenkin saa. Sinisessä kalustossa kaikki ei ole yhtä ruusuista: ulko-ovet ovat jäykkiä ja hankalia, sisäänkäynti rappusineen muutenkin. Helteillä ko. vaunut ovat erittäin kuumia ja tunkkaisia, nyt vanhemmiten talvella ehkä taas vetoisiakin. Yli 120 km/h nopeuksilla vanhojen teräsvaunujen kulkuominaisuuksissa ei ole välttämättä kovin paljon kehuttavaa.

Yksikerroksisista IC-vaunuista suosin Expt:tä väljien istumien takia. Vaunut ovat entisiä ykkösluokan vaunuja ja tietenkin tämä näkyy mukavuudessa. Kesän kuumimpina päivinä otan kuitenkin mieluummin Ed:n toimistohyttipaikan, koska se on ilmastoitu (kuten koko vaunu muutenkin). Ex:t ja Expt:t ovat kesäisin varsin kuumia, etenkin niiden hytit (joita Ex:issä tosin on vain pari per vaunu).

----------


## Toni Lassila

Onkohan Edm kopio jostakin Keski-Euroopassa esiintyvästä vaunumallista? DB:n "1,5-kerroksiset" taitavat olla lähimpiä sukulaisia. Niissä tosin on vain yksi käytävä ja siitä portaat alas ja ylös "syvennyksiin", jossa sijaitsee aina kaksi hyttiä. Kyseinen vaunutyyppi on vielä Edm:kin ahtaampi.

Tosin vanhat Görlitzin vaunut ovat parhaita tuolla seudulla. Niissä on vanhemmissa versioissa elegantti puuviilu sisäseinissä ja matot lattiassa. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ev-yukR_-Rg

Aivan toista tyyliä kuin nykyiset kalseat vaunut, meikäläiset puuvaunut tulevat mieleen.

----------

